# Are you a horsey snob?



## Fii (21 March 2013)

What do you regard as "not the done thing"  even though , A) its not dangerous , B) it doesnt harm the horse or rider. But just because you  dont like it, or think its right!


----------



## Delicious_D (21 March 2013)

Dressing your 16hh horse head to toe in KP equestrian shocking pink... SMOKING ON HORSEBACK make me mad and i usually say something!!!


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2013)

I smoke on hacks all the time. It teaches him good manners to stand in windy conditions whilst I struggle to light my cigarette inside my jacket


----------



## ponypilotmum (21 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I smoke on hacks all the time. It teaches him good manners to stand in windy conditions whilst I struggle to light my cigarette inside my jacket 

Click to expand...

"Like". 

If someone voiced their opinion on something which didn't concern them they'd get short shrift.


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2013)

Same here. My horse and i will do what I like whilst on board him  I wouldn't smoke on someone else's horse unless they were ok with it. I don't make him inhale or anything


----------



## Cortez (21 March 2013)

Running martingales! Not one horse in 100 that wears one, needs one.


----------



## sazzle44 (21 March 2013)

Having your fringe stuck out under your hat - it just looks ridiculous, get some hairpins and dry shampoo  Or not having your hair tied up at all. I'm not bothered about loose pony tails (at home) but it should AT LEAST be in a pony tail!
My latest grumble is people who plait their horse's mane but leave the tail loose and unpulled. I know it's the fashion at the moment but it looks a bit pants personally. 
Not that I really care that much, I just see these things and go 'arrghhh' in my head then carry on lol


----------



## horse.love92 (21 March 2013)

When people go for a quick hack in their Jeffries 5 point and top of the range eventing boots ... Should be left for the competing ground !


----------



## slumdog (21 March 2013)

Smoking or talking on phones whilst hacking, although I'd never actually tell anyone off lol!


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 March 2013)

No.

As long as it's not directly causing the horse physical pain etc etc....I don't care what other people do, their business. 

Motto - Live and let live.


----------



## Nicnac (21 March 2013)

People who post on here schooling at home on a horse that is better turned out that I am when I compete i.e. super clean horse; full matchy matchy; beautifully dressed; make up; flowing clean tangle free mane & tail with not a spot of mud.

How do they do it?!  Jealous?  Hell yes!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 March 2013)

I smoke occasionally on horse back. If it was good enough for Tom Dorrance, its good enough for me. 

My only dislike is fluffy fleece sheep onesies for horses, but I wouldn't tell the owner it's naff.


----------



## zigzag (21 March 2013)

Owning a coloured cob hairy beast, its an eyesore


----------



## Delicious_D (21 March 2013)

I knew someones mare who got burnt when she droped her ciggi as hte mare spooked.....


----------



## tessybear (21 March 2013)

I'd never say anything at all nor do i really bother what other people do if im honest, dont have time to worry  But what does make me go huh ? in my head would be a certain local rider who goes out for a hack dressed like she should be in the show ring... how does she find the time to look so good ?  Im out in my half chaps, black joddies, hi-viz and whatever else looks warm 

I guess this makes me the opposite of a snob ? a tramp maybe


----------



## 3Beasties (21 March 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			No.

As long as it's not directly causing the horse physical pain etc etc....I don't care what other people, their business. 

Motto - Live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

This.

There are things I wouldn't do, such as smoke on a horse (or at all actually), but if someone else wants to then that is their choice. There are far too many busy bodies around telling others what they should and shouldn't do but IMO if it doesn't harm the horse then it isn't my concern.


----------



## Delicious_D (21 March 2013)

horserider said:



			My only dislike is fluffy fleece sheep onesies for horses, but I wouldn't tell the owner it's naff.
		
Click to expand...

agreed!!!


----------



## lucindakay (21 March 2013)

"horsey furniture" ex. ear bonnets on 12hh ponies, unnecessary martingales, when people use dutch gags for no reason, useless grackles because they look 'good'... stuff like that

i also do not like pink or crystals near horses but each to their own, if it makes someone happier and feel better then go ahead but never near my horse


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2013)

Tbh I'm not bothered what other people do with their horses. As long as they are happy and horse is well cared for. 

I also hack out in Prolite eventing boots shock horror! They aren't for competing, just for every day use. I'm a horsey snobs nightmare


----------



## windand rain (21 March 2013)

I dont care what people do on their own horses on mine I prefer them not to smoke for fear of the horse getting burned. I dont really like my horses going out of the field dirty but with a cream dun and the current weather I am having to be a bit less fussy Especially as it is her aim in life to be a tortoise with a mud shell and dawdling about


----------



## Buds_mum (21 March 2013)

Smoking on your horse is disgraceful imo. Akin to smoking whilst holding children, your still sharing all the smoke with someone who has not chosen to be in its presence. 

Riding with muddy boots, seems somehow disrespectful, especially getting on someone else's horse/saddle in them! 

Really scruffy turnout, why bother having a horse and all the tat if you can't even keep them looking presentable :S 

No offence intended


----------



## WelshD (21 March 2013)

I may get shot down for this..... show or bling browbands on an every day bridle on a hairy horse coated with mud out for a hack


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2013)

And I would never be so lax as to drop a cigarette! They cost too much! If both hands are needed it goes between the teeth! Been caught out hunting when offered a cigarette and everyone moved off and it survived a good canter and 2 jumps in tact!


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2013)

amandaprior said:



			When people go for a quick hack in their Jeffries 5 point and top of the range eventing boots ... Should be left for the competing ground !
		
Click to expand...

Hacking is the only thing I ALWAYS use a 5 point for   It is, unashamedly, my "oh ****" strap though 

I'm a snob about overweight horses, even if they're not welfare cases.  It makes me think their owners don't care about them.  Which they probably think about my muddy, "skinny" beasts


----------



## Holding (21 March 2013)

All sorts of things bother me, but I'd never dream of saying anything. None of my business tbh. I can't stand riding on the road without a hat, I hate all that namby-pamby natural horsemanship crap, and I think every hairy coloured cob should be forcibly dyed a solid colour, hogged and trimmed.  I have no doubt that I do things that other people can't stand, so I think live and let live is the best policy.

Except for people who say 'haitch' instead of 'aitch'. That is unacceptable.


----------



## t411y (21 March 2013)

Tack that is so dirty and cracked it's dangerous.

Loose hair under hats.

People who use tack without the need/always have the rein on their dutch gag on the snaffle ring.

Disgustingly crispy girths and bits.

I'm a bit picky


----------



## Fii (21 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			And I would never be so lax as to drop a cigarette! They cost too much! If both hands are needed it goes between the teeth! Been caught out hunting when offered a cigarette and everyone moved off and it survived a good canter and 2 jumps in tact!
		
Click to expand...

 
 I sometimes smoke when riding, and with my nerves over the last few years i might be tempted to drink as well!! 
 Oh and i put it out on my boot and put the end in my pocket, so not a litter lout!


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2013)

Yes Fii, cigarette in one hand, hip flask in the other is the way forward


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (21 March 2013)

If horses and people are happy, so be it. Just like DS says. 

Re the martingale thing. I ride all with a thin neckstrap not martingale. I spent 12 years riding with one when at the track and I instinctively reach for that in tricky situations instead of banging horse in mouth or falling off. My jumper mare will go in a running now and again but would rather her without. So assume that would make me a poser in most eyes here. Oh well. 

Terri


----------



## t411y (21 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			If horses and people are happy, so be it. Just like DS says. 

Re the martingale thing. I ride all with a thin neckstrap not martingale. I spent 12 years riding with one when at the track and I instinctively reach for that in tricky situations instead of banging horse in mouth or falling off. My jumper mare will go in a running now and again but would rather her without. So assume that would make me a poser in most eyes here. Oh well. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

I know that people who ride with neckstraps are usually doing so because they feel they need one, my sister uses one incase she feels a bit insecure, I wouldn't say its posery then as they are obviously needed. I think people are refering to when the horse 'needs' fairly basic tack but people put on martingales, grackles, strong bits etc because they think it looks better or more professional looking?


----------



## TrasaM (21 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			And I would never be so lax as to drop a cigarette! They cost too much! If both hands are needed it goes between the teeth! Been caught out hunting when offered a cigarette and everyone moved off and it survived a good canter and 2 jumps in tact!
		
Click to expand...

 you're my hero 

Have only smoked once when riding and that because friend's horses owner wasn't with us. I generally use riding as a good reason not to plus all that disapproval emanating from people is off putting lol.  but if I was hacking out alone I think I'd be tempted. 

Oh.. I hate flash straps on horses especially when they are done up really tightly . .wouldn't comment apart from asking why its being used. Other than that don't care what people do as long as horse is not bring harmed.


----------



## slumdog (21 March 2013)

I can't quote cuz I'm on my phone but..
"horsey furniture" ex. ear bonnets on 12hh ponies, unnecessary martingales, when people use dutch gags for no reason, useless grackles because they look 'good'... stuff like that

i also do not like pink or crystals near horses but each to their own, if it makes someone happier and feel better then go ahead but never near my horse"

Have you been stalking me?! Aha! I have a bonnet (although he's 15hh and he hacks better in it) a martingale, could probably get away without one but it looks better  a Dutch gag (he came in one but would probably go in a snaffle) and a grackle because he has a deformed nose so a normal noseband doesn't sit right (turned away as a foal in a headcoller we think) don't do pink but I do have a good sprinkling of diamontes 
You would shake your head at me  haha!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (21 March 2013)

Was waiting for that! It's funny the assumptions people make when you say you use something. LOL! 

Terri


----------



## pogface (21 March 2013)

Smoking is something I can't stand. Woman on our yard once dropped the ash part of the fag down under her saddle. Fell onto the withers and rolled under the saddle, caught between the mare and the numnah. Fairly awful to witness, I was a teen at the time so really made me aware of accidents! 

'All the gear - no idea' people...


----------



## Littlelegs (21 March 2013)

Tack etc only bothers me if its unnecessary & having a detrimental effect on the horse. I have seen the odd person riding in a skull cap with no silk, & it irrationally grates on me. To the point if I've ridden in a dodgy silk on a windy day, I will canter & gallop holding it on my hat rather than risk losing it. 
With copperpot on the smoking, it is the only reason I always hack with a schooling whip. Whip goes under leg for the whole ride, reins get hooked over the top for two handed lighting in the wind. 
I also hate those crops with the hand on the end, I think they are beyond tacky. (I realise there are far naffer things available, & I'm sure in some peoples opinion I own tackier things, so no offence!) 
Also with jftd on the fat horses, especially when owners of said fatties start feeding them up round about mid Feb, only to have them on massive diets mid summer. 
Absolutely rank grooming kit, what's the point? And those plastic mane combs being used to remove tangles along with half the hair.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 March 2013)

I have been known to/ still do stuff people would frown on:

*school with earphones in (school only would never have them in out hacking)
*texting while riding (again only in school!)
*ride without grooming provided the tack area is clean. I have even hacked like it 
*ride in my material bridle which I love as don't have to waste time tack cleaning it!

Not a fan of ear bonnets/ un-necessary half pads. Think its a bit snobby when hacking & you meet someone and they start sawing the horse into an outline then there's me on H who's snorting, gawping at everything & resembling a swamp monster!

Used to think people who walked round in spurs all the time but now I tend to after my lesson & keep H at an rs so....

Some people at work think I'm posh because I have a horse... Er no most of my wages go on said horse hence why I still live at home!


----------



## Enfys (21 March 2013)

No, I am not a horsey snob, I am however, a raging car snob  QUOTE=lucindakay;11641392]"horsey furniture" ex. ear bonnets on 12hh ponies, [/QUOTE]

*All* my ridden horses wear 'horsey furniture' (love that phrase) ear bonnets are there for a purpose, not decoration. I live in a forested area, we have deer fly. Now deer flies are evil little baskets that have teeth and they damn well *HURT* I have found that the horses are 100% happier when their ears are not being reduced to bloody stubs. I, on the other hand, wish I could wear ear bonnets, because the little ******s attach themselves to me instead 

Anything else, each to their own, I don't care really as long as it isn't detrimental to the horse, but as far as I am concerned less is more.

With children and their ponies, unless they are in the hunting field, at Pony Club or shows, then anything goes, if they want pink everything then great, if it gets bums in saddles then that is just fine by me. 

There are a few things that irritate me/seem unnecessary/make me laugh but I am not going to list them in this thread.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 March 2013)

3Beasties said:



			This.

There are things I wouldn't do, such as smoke on a horse (or at all actually), but if someone else wants to then that is their choice. There are far too many busy bodies around telling others what they should and shouldn't do but IMO if it doesn't harm the horse then it isn't my concern.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!


----------



## Cortez (21 March 2013)

There are a few things that irritate me/seem unnecessary/make me laugh but I am not going to list them in this thread.[/QUOTE]

Aw, go on! We want to know......


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 March 2013)

Enfys said:



			No, I am not a horsey snob, I am however, a raging car snob  QUOTE=lucindakay;11641392]"horsey furniture" ex. ear bonnets on 12hh ponies,
		
Click to expand...

*All* my ridden horses wear 'horsey furniture' (love that phrase) ear bonnets are there for a purpose, not decoration. I live in a forested area, we have deer fly. Now deer flies are evil little baskets that have teeth and they damn well *HURT* I have found that the horses are 100% happier when their ears are not being reduced to bloody stubs. I, on the other hand, wish I could wear ear bonnets, because the little ******s attach themselves to me instead 

Anything else, each to their own, I don't care really as long as it isn't detrimental to the horse, but as far as I am concerned less is more.

With children and their ponies, unless they are in the hunting field, at Pony Club or shows, then anything goes, if they want pink everything then great, if it gets bums in saddles then that is just fine by me. 

There are a few things that irritate me/seem unnecessary/make me laugh but I am not going to list them in this thread.[/QUOTE]

Regarding ear bonnets, my horses are alot happier in these when the flies are out, stops the head shaking and if I go riding in the woods anywhere, I actually have a mozzie net I bought online somewhere that fits over my hat and ties loosely around me neck, it's bliss, I can tell you, and I don't care WHAT I look like!


----------



## Flame_ (21 March 2013)

I'm a total snob about horse types. I like "classy" looking horses (well, classy to me IYKWIM) not the hairies.

Tack and stuff? Not so much, but I am guilty of seeing photos of people, like in adverts, in some tack and equipment and thinking "chavs/muppets" purely based on their turnout which I suppose is snobby too really (and totally hypocritical since my horse wears the most random assortment of colourful kit at times  ).


----------



## Fii (21 March 2013)

Enfys said:



			No, I am not a horsey snob, I am however, a raging car snob  QUOTE=lucindakay;11641392]"horsey furniture" ex. ear bonnets on 12hh ponies,
		
Click to expand...

*All* my ridden horses wear 'horsey furniture' (love that phrase) ear bonnets are there for a purpose, not decoration. I live in a forested area, we have deer fly. Now deer flies are evil little baskets that have teeth and they damn well *HURT* I have found that the horses are 100% happier when their ears are not being reduced to bloody stubs. I, on the other hand, wish I could wear ear bonnets, because the little ******s attach themselves to me instead 

Anything else, each to their own, I don't care really as long as it isn't detrimental to the horse, but as far as I am concerned less is more.

With children and their ponies, unless they are in the hunting field, at Pony Club or shows, then anything goes, if they want pink everything then great, if it gets bums in saddles then that is just fine by me. 

There are a few things that irritate me/seem unnecessary/make me laugh but I am not going to list them in this thread.[/QUOTE]





Come on Enfys, we need to know!  *taps fingers* i'm waiting!


----------



## Sprocket123 (21 March 2013)

I probaly am , I do have a habit of running my eye over other riders/horses I.e movement, turnout , conformation, etc always done since a child I just enjoy seeing how people/horses vary. I keep my thoughts to myself tho! Will have to get braver im entering the world of judging soon


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (21 March 2013)

I'm very guilty of schooling with headphones, or playing songs from my iPhone out loud from my pocket.
One of my closest friends smokes while riding but I don't let her do it on my horses. Although I smoke too I don't trust my own abilities to let the hands off the reins and light up 

My pet hate is people feeding horses they don't know, and because of this I get very protective of people hanging around my fences. So childish! I know when I was a kid I'd hang over the fences and stroke the horses but if I see someone across the field doing it, I make it clear that I'm watching them!


----------



## RunToEarth (21 March 2013)

I would never voice these opinions, but in my head they run riot. 

Scruffy hackers. Why not clean your horse, give it brush then ride it, be proud of it. 

Hairnets. There for a reason, put them on. 

Smoking on horses. Foul. Worst image ever, especially women, I smoke, I would never sit on the horse and smoke, eugh. 

Schooling in every piece of kit you own. Really? 

Pink. Why? 

Scruffy horses in general. Pull their mane once in a while, it saves a lot of trouble eventually. 

Happy hackers riding three a breast and being completely ignorant to other road users. Even made me annoyed, and we have five horses that ride on the road. 

When someone slows down to pass you, stop your conversation, say thank you and mean it. Otherwise you make us all look like ********s.


----------



## SNORKEY (21 March 2013)

People who use a big numnah at a local show, I don't care if its a small local show they just shouldn't have it on! 
I thought I was quite a snob but tbh I'm not that bothered by much as long as the horse is well looked after.


----------



## Littlelegs (21 March 2013)

Another- nervous riders & handlers. I do not mean people lacking confidence, or taking sensible precautions. I mean people who think the world should grind to a halt in their presence. The type who start wetting themselves & shouting in a panic because there's an umbrella 50' away on a hack, or somebody has clippers going on the yard. Makes me want to say ffs get a grip.


----------



## SNORKEY (21 March 2013)

What are ear bonnets? I think I'm out of touch having my horses at home!


----------



## Adopter (21 March 2013)

sazzle44 said:



			My latest grumble is people who plait their horse's mane but leave the tail loose and unpulled. I know it's the fashion at the moment but it looks a bit pants personally. 
Not that I really care that much, I just see these things and go 'arrghhh' in my head then carry on lol
		
Click to expand...

Have to say if people go to trouble of plaiting, why do they not plait the tail if they like leaving it natural.  A full tail with plaited top looks great when the horse moves and carries its tail out.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (21 March 2013)

SNORKEY said:



			What are ear bonnets? I think I'm out of touch having my horses at home!
		
Click to expand...

Same, I assume they are fly veils? The little netted things with ears on. Used to dull the outside noises  Lots of showjumpers wear them


----------



## Hoof_Prints (21 March 2013)

really really really loose nosebands! the ones that are done up on the last buckle, what's the point? oh and really loose throatlashes for that matter...

Fair enough, people don't want them tight to avoid discomfort - but just do them up so they look neat! they don't have to exert any pressure to look neat 

bridles done up with mane and forelock all knotted and looped around the headpiece/browband.. 

so yeah, messiness I hate


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2013)

Out of interest why is a woman smoking on a horse worse than a man?


----------



## HayInMyWellies (21 March 2013)

Trying not to make this sound stupid but...

I am secretly a massive outline snob!

In sort of the opposite way though. For example, I hate seeing people yanking their horse's head down, when it is not really on an outline at all, just has its neck round, people who saw at the mouth to try and get an outline, and people who's horses go along on an outline but with their ears pinned and tail swishing. I would rather see them with their noses poking out, but their ears forward and looking calm and happy.

I also am a snob about people who lie about their riding ability, and people who always blame the horse, for everything, even when it is not the horse's fault at all.

Also in sort of response to an answer i saw earlier (I can't figure out how to post it as a quote) I know that people who seem to get really nervous of everything can look like they are being a bit pathetic but I have only really just got to grips with nerves myself, and sometimes have had occasions in the past when people have thought i was being a bit pathetic, but i was so nervous, it was almost a panic attack and I was going out of my mind worring. Thank god I am getting so much more confident now!

Sorry that all sounds so serious


----------



## twobearsarthur (21 March 2013)

I have to own up to being a showing turn out snob. 
I just think its not hard to look up on the Internet or in a book that your horse shouldn't  be wearing a super fluffy red faux fur numnah for that show hunter class. I also hate cheapo nylon show jackets. I was always taught good quality second hand over new cheap items. 
My mum is even worse than me for horse snobbery her pet hate is horsey chavs the riding in Wellies in an ill fitted riding hat with hair flowing out the back types.


----------



## Littlelegs (21 March 2013)

Perhaps its if they smoke pipes copperpot, not very ladylike.


----------



## Serenity087 (21 March 2013)

I'm a show snob!!!

But get me home and I'm all for hacking out without nosebands, on a long rein, having a fag and a gossip with the girls... and you just can't look snobby when your horse is 99% glow fly with hi viz!


----------



## mandwhy (21 March 2013)

Ooooh lots of things but I would never say anything ordinarily...

Any type of lycra onesie for horses, even worse those snuggy hoods, makes them look like klan members!

Western riding, I know its unreasonable I just think it looks silly anywhere except the US. Stemmed from spending time in Italy where everyone seemed to think they were a cowboy, big fat men slumped over on little horses in the blazing sun, smoking.. It's a horse not a sofa, get off it and get it some water! 

Natural horsemanship know it alls

Pony club mothers at shows

Dutch gags on third ring, use two reins or not at all!

People who call themselves 'mum' in reference to their horse, especially when their mare has just foaled, I feel an unnatural surge of defensiveness that is is somehow disrespectful, lol we all have our triggers... 

Numnahs with tweety pie on and other such characters, do children even watch those cartoons anymore and why is it relevant to horses? 

The whole 'polite' range

The term 'barefoot' and people whose horses have to hobble over stones when they don't want to buy shoes (or boots) - if it works, fine, if it doesn't, your horse's feet hurt! 

People who feed their horses too much human food! 

Well you did ask!


----------



## TheoryX1 (21 March 2013)

No I am not  Honestly as long as the poor old horse isnt getting hurt, or its causing a problem, what you do is up to you.  I dont smoke, never have, so cant comment on people smoking while riding.  I do confess to using my mobile a lot while riding though.


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2013)

Lol Littlelegs  no pipes are most unladylike! As are roll ups! Personally I only smoke on a horse if I am using my gold plated cigarette holder


----------



## Serenity087 (21 March 2013)

BTW, the only danger I ever had with Dorey and fags was trying to persuade her this was the one thing that Grumpy Granny and Mummy could 'eat' that she couldn't!

Used to drive her nuts!


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2013)

I send the odd text or make a call if riding. Not whilst smoking thou. And not on a busy road.


----------



## Littlelegs (21 March 2013)

That was me who mentioned nervous riders hayinmywellies. I'm not at all offended by people feeling nervous, I'm sure its hardly an active choice. It's when they demand everyone pander to it. Eg telling me I have to switch off the hose because they are bringing their horse in. Or like the moron last week who was having some form of breakdown because we were walking down a track towards them, as opposed to wedging ourselves in a hedge while they passed on their precious horsey incase it got excited by two horses walking. Ditto for riders who demand (not very politely ask with a logical reason) that members of the public refrain from perfectly reasonable & lawful behavior incase their horse gets scared.


----------



## HayInMyWellies (21 March 2013)

Ah ok littlelegs, sorry, my missunderstanding there!


----------



## Crackerz (21 March 2013)

twobearsarthur said:



			I have to own up to being a showing turn out snob. 
I just think its not hard to look up on the Internet or in a book that your horse shouldn't  be wearing a super fluffy red faux fur numnah for that show hunter class. I also hate cheapo nylon show jackets. I was always taught good quality second hand over new cheap items. 
My mum is even worse than me for horse snobbery her pet hate is horsey chavs the riding in Wellies in an ill fitted riding hat with hair flowing out the back types.
		
Click to expand...

Me too  If you are going to do it, do it properly!



The only snobby thing I can think of at the moment is hating black tack, brown looks good on all colours whilst black just looks, well, cheap to me..


----------



## Dovorian (21 March 2013)

Possibly but I plead age related...

I really hate too see black tack in the show ring.

I would add, we have none!


----------



## twobearsarthur (21 March 2013)

Crackerz I'm Havana all the way too. Think that's a showing thing again though.


----------



## ozpoz (21 March 2013)

I'm a horse snob.


There HAS to be a leg at each corner. I hate straight shoulders, or horrible hind legs.Or no front. Or bad manners. Or being out competing when you'd be better off spending the money on lessons until you have the basics established.
Or someone on a horse that doesn't look as if it understands or wants to do the job and still looks exactly the same 6 months down the line. 

Of course, I keep these opinions to myself. 
Smoking doesn't bother me - I was taught that you should always roll your own when riding, as they don't drop burning ash!


----------



## windand rain (21 March 2013)

I have black tack as it is the only saddle I could afford to buy and so matched her bridle to it. The saddle was also the only one that I could get that fitted my short backed round highland. I prefer brown but she has still won loads in her well fitting non slipping black tack
I am a bit snobby about turnout I must admit but hey ho who cares waht others do I much prefer to mind my own business and let everyone live their own lives as long as the animal is well cared for or if I am asked I dont say anything


----------



## sophiebailey (21 March 2013)

No idea why but I really hate seeing people ride in jeans!!! :/


----------



## maccachic (21 March 2013)

Funny!

I ride in a running martingale and while it may look like he doesn't need it if you take it off he is a giaffee.

I have scruffy joddies for paddock / home riding.

My horses get a basic brush in winter and go out with mud on as they need there natural oils over winter, it gets dark so things need to be done quickly.

I never wear a hairnet how old fashioned.

I don't smoke.

I do talk on the phone if it rings.

Snort riding is ment to fun stop making life hard.

I hate ill fitting saddles esp when it fits my horse cos I can get my hand in the gullet, or it has a changable gullet so it fits all horses.


----------



## Karosel (21 March 2013)

The people who claim to have the "magic" saddle that fits every horse in the barn from the short, fat shetlands, the sky-high wither thoroughbreds, and the gigantic shire. 

Ahh yeah right, either that saddle is one hell of a shape shifter or you are really clueless about saddle fit.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 March 2013)

Brown tack, pulled manes, lack of hi-viz, no common courtesy to other road users, smokers on horses, riders with out of control dogs, anything pink/KP..!!!!


----------



## alainax (22 March 2013)

Fii said:



 
with my nerves over the last few years i might be tempted to drink as well!! 

Click to expand...

There was a "class" at the adult pony club style game I used to go to, where they would slalom up to the end of the arena, down a bottle of wkd/smirnoff ice etc then slalom back. Rinse and repeat a few times, and see who won!

In fairness, it always ended well 


But smoking... ugh, utterly disgusting! and any where near a horse  Ive never seen it and hope I never do. 

I get angry when some one flicks their fag our the window and it hits my car! Never mind my horse! 


sophiebailey said:



			No idea why but I really hate seeing people ride in jeans!!! :/
		
Click to expand...

 Ditto  Jeans are for cowboys only  If your not in a western saddle, don't
 bother 


I cant think of any current "snobbery" I have... apart from this - 
"amigo mio skrim cooler"






FFS! it would have taken a ful 2 minutes to brush its legs! Thats dried in muck! If a horse is going to be a model, at least give it a blooming once over with a brush! 

and if its not dried in muck... that fresian has some highlights on its rear feathers. Should have been PSd xD


----------



## Fools Motto (22 March 2013)

Smoking full stop is disgusting, but around horses it is worse, and on a horse it is, just well beyond disgusting. 
I hate meeting certain types of horsey people, you know, the ones where they can do no wrong and the sun shines out of their ass? - so they think. Little do they know, they are stupid and ''following the crowd'' just because they have a few spare ££ in their pocket only highlights their stupidity.
I guess you have to be grateful that due to their spare ££, those who fall into this category can hand their lovely honest horses to the grooms when they are done..


----------



## showley1 (22 March 2013)

When people who should really mind their own, don't, we all have our own pet hates, u look after yours I look after mine ;-)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 March 2013)

horserider said:



			My only dislike is fluffy fleece sheep onesies for horses, but I wouldn't tell the owner it's naff.
		
Click to expand...

It was brilliant for a friend's horse who ripped herself open along the sternum, kept it all in and clean after stitching! I have an all in one red knights of ye olde past thing, so cosy when it's freezing! Way too big for him:


----------



## Vanner (22 March 2013)

zigzag said:



			Owning a coloured cob hairy beast, its an eyesore 

Click to expand...

owning an ordinary boring solid coloured horse  ..... they are just sooooooooooooooooo last week


----------



## NaeNae87 (22 March 2013)

I don't like people fully clipping out the ears of horses that are paddocked 24/7. You are taking away their natural pretection from the elements. I neaten my horses ears with clippers, making sure they look neat but the majority of the hair is left inside them. 
GK rocking the neat but still hairy look. 






I really don't like Mega Bling bridles. Ugh! I have never seen a horse they look good on.






Fluro bridles, I think the look tacky.






People who go cross country in sports medicine boots. They offer no protection if your horse hits his leg on the jump






And finally, Messy plaits. I can count the amount of times that I have plaitted my horses for a show on two hands, but before taking them out I made sure I practiced. I take pride in my horses appearance and I turn them out to the best of my ability. I feel not doing so is disrespecting not only the judge, but also the organisers, your fellow competitors and yourself.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (22 March 2013)

Deleted. 

Because at the end of the day I really don't need to be snarky to make myself feel superior. 

Though I agree with Littlelegs on certain riders. 

At the end of the day I do the best I can for my horses.

Terri


----------



## tallyho! (22 March 2013)

Lol what a great thread! It's hilarious! I have all sorts of images going through my head...

Wurzel gummidge with his fringe stuck out his skullcap, in holey jeans, smoking a pipe... While the horse wanders about aimlessly in polite check and mud in his feathers.

What a sight.

I'm a snob definitely. But the main thing that gets me is people who slump in the saddle. Takes all the elegance and romance out of riding a horse. I like it to look aesthetically pleasing...


----------



## teasle (22 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Lol what a great thread! It's hilarious! I have all sorts of images going through my head...

Wurzel gummidge with his fringe stuck out his skullcap, in holey jeans, smoking a pipe... While the horse wanders about aimlessly in polite check and mud in his feathers.

What a sight.
Sounds like a good description of me- except for the ciggie- but I doubt Wurzle smokes either- too risky for a scarecrow!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain Bridget (22 March 2013)

I'm another who has a strange dislike of skullcaps without silks on! Looks so novicey and ugly!

I'm not keen on people looking really untidy on their horses. Baggy trackies, hoodies, wellies/trainers/ugg boots etc. Sometimes things can look okay but most of the time.. sorry I've probably just offended loads of people. I know trackies are comfy but they just don't look nice on a horse! And I was taught not to wear hoodies on a horse for a good reason, my sister wore one to ride in not too long ago, hacking out, branch got caught and she nearly fell off backwards!

I probably look a bit poncey when I ride cause I always wear boots and gaiters and my horse wears a fly veil but only when the flies are out. And he wears PE event boots but they're the lightweight ones and were on sale when I got them, they're his everyday boots as when they get muddy I can hose them and they don't hold water.


----------



## Jazzy B (22 March 2013)

long rubber riding boots - YUK!!!!


----------



## Kat (22 March 2013)

I found myself having an irrational snobby moment recently about a rugby Pelham fitted without a sliphead. Argh, why? If you don't want to buy a sliphead get a normal Pelham.  And wearing a rugby Pelham doesn't say "we show" if it is fitted wrongly it says "I'm too thick to check how this should be fitted in a book and/or too arrogant to take advice".


----------



## Arabelle (22 March 2013)

I am pretty easy going, don't care what other people do.

But I must admit, seeing someone smoke on horseback does make me cringe inside (although I would never say anything).

To me it just looks so awful - like smoking pushing a pushchair (another thing that makes me cringe).


----------



## POLLDARK (22 March 2013)

I hate, but never say so, anyone who rides out with loose dogs. They are kidding themselves if they think they have 100% control &  the dogs are a potential hazard to others, to their horse & to the dog itself. Sorry but there it is.


----------



## Luci07 (22 March 2013)

POLLDARK said:



			I hate, but never say so, anyone who rides out with loose dogs. They are kidding themselves if they think they have 100% control &  the dogs are a potential hazard to others, to their horse & to the dog itself. Sorry but there it is.
		
Click to expand...

And grossly unfair comment to people like myself who put an awful lot of training into their dog to ensure she is safe!  And still carry on to reinforce the training. Mine knows to leave, stop, over, heel and come.  

Not keen on seeing people ride in tracksuits, smoking on horseback etc etc but I also do take the line that it is absolutely none of my business! And I don't care how people choose to dress up their horse, their money, their time!

I will say I am guilty of prejudging people in rubber boots and cream jodhpurs. Invariably they are people who don't ride much...but then tell myself I have no right to be sanctimonious because someone doesn't fit in the cool club of regular riders!


----------



## daisydoo (22 March 2013)

Trimming whiskers, they are actually there for a reason!


----------



## giddyupalfie (22 March 2013)

3Beasties said:



			This.

There are things I wouldn't do, such as smoke on a horse (or at all actually), but if someone else wants to then that is their choice. There are far too many busy bodies around telling others what they should and shouldn't do but IMO if it doesn't harm the horse then it isn't my concern.
		
Click to expand...

^ this.

I've only got to the second page but I've decided that this is all I want to say 

In many aspects of the horsey world, there's not always a right or wrong, it's just opinions, so a lot of the time your opinion isn't actually going to be right. Just keep your opinions to yourself unless of course it's harmful to the horse  maybe if this actually happened, the horse world wouldn't be known as such a bitchy place


----------



## wench (22 March 2013)

Not sure what the issue is about taking a muddy horse out for a hack. When time is limited, I'd rather have an extra ten minutes on my hack, rather than brushing every last bit of horse to make them shiney.

Coupled with old girth and saddlecloth, I probably look a real tramp!


----------



## CobsGalore (22 March 2013)

People who ride with sunglasses on, I don't know why but it really annoys me and I think it looks silly!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (22 March 2013)

wench said:



			Not sure what the issue is about taking a muddy horse out for a hack. When time is limited, I'd rather have an extra ten minutes on my hack, rather than brushing every last bit of horse to make them shiney.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. The bridleways are so wet we come back more muddier than when we started


----------



## Kokopelli (22 March 2013)

You can look at a clean horse or ride a dirty one.


----------



## Elsiecat (22 March 2013)

Well, I suggest 99% of you never come up to my stables and see me out and about! Your hate me!

Live and let live I say.


----------



## elijahasgal (22 March 2013)

Major pet hate, People who know they are doing something wrong while riding, who dont make the effort to change.  Like someone I know who says "I know I am a lopsided rider" then does long distance on thier horse, but doesnt work at straightening up.

Too much bling

Smoking on horseback,

Naked skullcaps  (retreived my silk from low trees enough times....)

Flash nosebands  and crank nosebands cranked tight. Flash nosebands anyway, put on just because everyone has one.

People keeping their horses alive because they cant face to put them down

People being blind about how fat their horse is, even after fat related issues and much treatment by vet, because they want to show.

People who are too snobby to wear Hi Viz because it looks naff, and then ride in places where it would be highly beneficial.


----------



## Natz88 (22 March 2013)

The only 2 things I can think of is people who don't pick horses feet out before putting to bed or riding. I wouldn't say anything as it's not my buisness & we all have different ways of doing things.

The other is people who judge or comment about something without knowing why. For instance I have one of mine in a pelham with double reins & a flash. I have heard the little whisper as I go by, but I would rather people ask me as there is a perfectly good reason for it.

Apart from that nothing bothers me as long as all is happy & healthy


----------



## freckles22uk (22 March 2013)

People that need to twitch/sedate a horse to pull its mane as it plays up, well perhaps its trying to tell you something like ''it bl00dy hurts!''

Whiskers being trimmed off..

people that wont wear hi-viz as its not cool 

people that give their horse a ''full clip'' just because its easier in spring when it moults

horse stabled 24/7 for no reason 

over rugging  

...


----------



## tallyho! (22 March 2013)

Personally I think all girls should ride white andalusians or spotty horses side-saddle with pointy hats and beautiful dresses with tinkly bells and...

Men should ride upon black stallions preferably of Fresian origin or some sort of destrier, in smart long boots and jackets with a sword by his side...

I know, I know, I live in dreamland and I rather like it


----------



## tallyho! (22 March 2013)

freckles22uk said:



			People that need to twitch/sedate a horse to pull its mane as it plays up, well perhaps its trying to tell you something like ''it bl00dy hurts!''

Whiskers being trimmed off.. 

over rugging  

...
		
Click to expand...

Actually that made me cringe a little... Twitches!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (22 March 2013)

wouldnt say its snobby, but it annoys the heck out of me when people have a horse, but do everything they can to avoid spending a single minute looking after it.....eg *deep litter* (but actually barely bother to muck out so stable is a stinking sopping pit), dont bother to re-do rugs, let alone groom horse, check for injuries, pick feet out etc so horse spends weeks in lop sided soaking wet rugs that are gradually rubbing big bald patches where they are pulling, with mud caked legs and grit and poo filled feet.
dont clean their tack, dont mend broken tack or rugs, in fact barely do more than pull horse from stable to field and vice versa.

WHY HAVE A HORSE AT ALL!!!!!!

grrrrrrr.


----------



## Puppy (22 March 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			People who ride with sunglasses on, I don't know why but it really annoys me and I think it looks silly!
		
Click to expand...

My mother _has_ to wear sunglasses when it's sunny or windy because of an eye condition. This often includes when we ride. Maybe you shouldn't be so judgemental.


----------



## POLLDARK (22 March 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			People who ride with sunglasses on, I don't know why but it really annoys me and I think it looks silly!
		
Click to expand...

It may look silly, it feels silly, but my eyes will not tolerate glare & so on bright days I am forced to wear them. The glare is especially bad when I ride the grey, he seems to reflect a lot of shine !


----------



## Coldfeet! (22 March 2013)

People who have had a pony for 5 mins and proceed to tell the world how to do it. 

People who overfeed 

people who reel them in, strap them down and proceed to Rolkur their pony all trussed up like a christmas turkey and lunge for an hour when the pony cant see where its going, breath or move properly because its head is jammed in. Shortcuts are no subsitute for good horsemanship, the overuse of straps and gadgets shows a distinct lack of knowledge and skill. 

People who look down their noses at other horse owners because they think their horse is better for whatever reason even thought their big shiney expensive dynamite stick cant do any job asked of it without a massive fuss.

PINK!


----------



## Parachute (22 March 2013)

People hacking out with one hand on the rains and one hand holding a mobile phone and texting. 
Oh and people who have no manners!! HATE it.


----------



## wiglet (22 March 2013)

The following winds me up...

Smoking - just not correct these days is it...
Loose hair - tie it back, it looks scruffy
Adults wearing jodhpurs and jodhpur boots - you are an adult, wear breeches and long boots or short boots with chaps/gaitors
Children wearing long boots - you are a child, wear jodhpur boots
Anyone riding with a coat/gilet unfastened - zip/fasten up, it looks untidy
Riding without a hat - because they'll never fall off will they...
Riding on roads without hi-vis because they think it's uncool
Riders on roads and not thanking drivers who slow down - gives us all a bad name

Could go on but won't  These are just my views, not aimed at anyone specifically and I would never mention them to anyone in real life


----------



## Archangel (22 March 2013)

A bridleway runs past my cottage   the number of people who ride past going "steady, steady, steady"  and give me filthy looks for breathing.  I usually say "sit up" "leg on".  Always goes down a storm 

Goodness knows what they will do when the pigs arrive..


----------



## HeresHoping (22 March 2013)

People who ride on the bottom ring of their Dutch 3 ring gag.  All. The. Time.  I am afraid that I do find it quite hard to keep my mouth shut on that one.


----------



## Buds_mum (22 March 2013)

Haha rebelrebel do one better, the bridleway we have to use the man next to has pigs, donkeys and now.... An ostrich!! That's leg on and sit up!


----------



## Bambi. (22 March 2013)

People who saw at their horses mouths to try and get their head down and then thinking their horse is working in an outline! Way too many people I know do this!
Also I do think it looks silly to have all the gear and gadgets you can find on a horse just to do schooling or hacking out! I like it to be simple but if it doesn't affect the horse then thats fine- I just chuckle to myself!


----------



## tallyho! (22 March 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			A bridleway runs past my cottage   the number of people who ride past going "steady, steady, steady"  and give me filthy looks for breathing.  I usually say "sit up" "leg on".  Always goes down a storm 

Goodness knows what they will do when the pigs arrive..
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Lol what about an alpaca for good measure...


----------



## ebonyallen (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I smoke on hacks all the time. It teaches him good manners to stand in windy conditions whilst I struggle to light my cigarette inside my jacket 

Click to expand...

Sniggers, that will not go down well  as you say in other thread your horse do what you want


----------



## ShadowHunter (22 March 2013)

Smoking on horse back, really gets to me, theres no need. do it after or before!
Texting while riding, disaster waiting to happen really..
Mucky horses can annoy me too, i know with the weather it's not always possible to keep them spotless. but too me, its a part of owning a horse that it's kept clean and presentable surly..
Dont mean to offend.


----------



## misterjinglejay (22 March 2013)

Other than the obviously - too much unneeded tack, no high viz, riding in trainers, no horse management skills, etc I hate lead ropes and lunge lines not tied up properly, and untidy tack rooms - no excuse!


----------



## Caol Ila (22 March 2013)

I am a massive snob, of course.

Some things That I am Snobby About:

Flash nosebands.  It doesn't make your horse accept the contact; it just conceals the fact that he's not.

Running martingales.  I have yet to see one stop a horse from going round like a llama, or from tanking off.  They do, however, interfere with your connection to the horse's mouth.

Pulling horse into an outline via inside rein, usually with a floppy outside rein and minimal or no leg or seat aids. It's like riding your poor horse with the handbrake on and puts it off balance.  I think everyone who uses this should try it on my horse.  You will find yourself not going very far, or very fast.

People who's understanding of passing left to left in an arena involves going to the inside just enough to give the rider on the rail about a centimeter of air between their stirrup and yours.  Do you know for sure that their horse is going to be okay with feeling squashed between you and the rail?  

The guy I used to know who always rode his horse in a rollkur position with a firm contact in a _hackamore_ with huge feck-off shanks.  Just, no.  No wonder he had such trouble catching his horse from the field.  If I were your horse, I wouldn't let you catch me, either.

People who have to twitch/sedate/whatever to pull a mane.  Fair enough doing that for medically necessary procedures like teeth floating, but why put your horse through something it hates and that surely must be painful in order to ascribe to a completely human and arbitrary construction of aesthetics?

Leaving a headcollar that's tied to something lying on the ground while you're riding.  I can always visualise a horse getting loose and getting its legs caught.

People who do things like shout, "Stand!  Stand!  Stand!" at a wiggley horse who clearly is not "standing," most likely because while the handler _thinks_ the horse has connected that word to the desired behaviour, it probably hasn't.  For all the horse cares or understands, you could be standing there shouting, "Bagel!  Bagel!  Bagel!"

Similar to the above, people who missed the day in class when they taught that you need to reward to the behaviour you want with a release of pressure, at the very least.  The horse will never learn to stand, or bend, or go on the bit, or whatever else, if you're constantly making nagging demands but not actually rewarding the horse with decent timing and feel when it tries to figure out what you want.


----------



## Undecided (22 March 2013)

Tails that aren't brushed and drag on the floor and manes that aren't pulled. Horses without a bridlepath (is that what its called?) cut into the mane so I have to try and split long, matted, tangled hair in two to make it more comfortable for the horse. Can probably think of much more. I however ride with a neckstrap when hacking or jumping, he doesn't need a martingale but I'd like something to hold onto in his yeeha moments instead of socking him in the mouth.


----------



## Rhodders (22 March 2013)

POLLDARK said:



			I hate, but never say so, anyone who rides out with loose dogs. They are kidding themselves if they think they have 100% control &  the dogs are a potential hazard to others, to their horse & to the dog itself. Sorry but there it is.
		
Click to expand...

I ride out with my dog, never go without her, we don't ride on roads, she doesn't chase anything and is perfectly well behaved and my horse prefers the company of her rather than solo.  I have 2 dogs, one of them can't be relied upon so he doesn't come with me, I think after owning my dog for 7 years and my horse for 5 years i'm qualified to know if I'm dangerous or not


----------



## Pongwiffy (22 March 2013)

An it harm none, do what ye will. 

As long as people take responsibility for their choices and actions, it's up to them. i.e. if you are a bit nervous and you choose to own a highly strung or young horse don't expect the entire world to stop in it's tracks so you can pass by without incident.


----------



## wench (22 March 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			People who have to twitch/sedate/whatever to pull a mane.  Fair enough doing that for medically necessary procedures like teeth floating, but why put your horse through something it hates and that surely must be painful in order to ascribe to a completely human and arbitrary construction of aesthetics?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry dont agree with this one... one of my horses was a total princess... was going hunting and had to be plaited up... had to twitch him to do it.

The stupid great brute wasnt actually scared, he was just being hysterical, but had to be twitched to have it done.


----------



## Archangel (22 March 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			the bridleway we have to use the man next to has pigs, donkeys and now.... An ostrich!!
		
Click to expand...




tallyho! said:



			Lol what about an alpaca for good measure...
		
Click to expand...

Excellent ideas 

However you have reminded me that about 20 years ago  I used to hack past a place that had a lion enclosure 






Not a steady, steady to be heard&#8230; more


----------



## marmalade76 (22 March 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			People who ride with sunglasses on, I don't know why but it really annoys me and I think it looks silly!
		
Click to expand...

I sometimes ride in sunglasses. If I happen to have them on before I ride they stay on whilst I ride 'cause if I took them off I wouldn't be able to see and I can't always be arsed to go back to the car and swap them for my normal glasses.

I have several pet hates - bling; anything too loud, cartoony, pink or purple on a horse ('tis disrepectful/insulting); people who use tack/gadgets their horses don't need just because they think it looks good/makes their horse look more of a handful; those martingales that have length adjusting buckles on the bits that go to the reins (think of the weight bouncing around on the mouth); rugging unclipped natives (lost count of all the folks on FB looking for turnout rugs for shetlands!!), youngsters and foals; people who dress themselves and their horse up to the nines just for a schooling sesh or hack (obviously have far too much time on thier hands); hats put on the back of the head with the fringe sticking out of the front; tails that are too long, people who make no effort at all to be correctly turned out for hunting and showing (I don't expect them to go out a buy a whole new wardrobe, but it's not hard to ditch the bright coloured numnahs, etc); flashes, cranks; not saying thanks to drivers who slow down; people who buy a certain breed/colour just because it is 'stunning' or 'different' rather than because it will suit their needs as a riding horse and people who stand on their horses' backs.

Also agree with Littlelegs, cannot stand folks who expect the whole world to stop what it's doing just because they're out on their horse.

Who the_ hell _do I think _I_ am, eh??


----------



## RCP Equestrian (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			And I would never be so lax as to drop a cigarette! They cost too much! If both hands are needed it goes between the teeth! Been caught out hunting when offered a cigarette and everyone moved off and it survived a good canter and 2 jumps in tact!
		
Click to expand...

LOVE this 

Can just picture you flying a hedge with a cig in your mouth haha


----------



## Shantara (22 March 2013)

Coldfeet! said:



			People who have had a pony for 5 mins and proceed to tell the world how to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I know someone like this. She used to be such a sweet girl when she was loaning my friends horse, who is a bit of a nutter and obviously scared her, but now she's loaning a school mistress horse, she thinks she knows it all. It's sad really


----------



## paisley (22 March 2013)

Badly done plaits exasperate me beyond reason!

But then so does really rubbish spelling and grammar.

So in truth, I'm just a total snob


----------



## blackandwhite (22 March 2013)

This week my snobbery is particularly aimed at the "all the gear and no idea" up their own backside types. Deeply irritating and without a shred of consideration for other people. I despise indulged spoiled children who treat a communal yard as if it were their house and expect other paying clients to clear up after them. I hate disregard for other people's safety in terms of leaving things strewn all over the place. I hate the parents of indulged spoiled children (inevitably the "all fur coat and no knickers"type, always give themselves away when they start screeching like they should be on Jeremy Kyle) who think a Range Rover and a KEP hat make you horse royalty. I hate the fact that the ponies of said brats are over tacked to the eyeballs because Princess wants to look like the big boys. Does my t!ts in!!! But then again perhaps I am too harsh to jude the clueless so fiercely. But they are clueless.


----------



## RCP Equestrian (22 March 2013)

A few people have already mentioned (haven't read every post) but ill fitting tack definitely, bridles mainly!

Where the bit is only held in the horses mouth because they have their mouth shut  and when you lift it up the cheek pieces hit you in the face! Loose nosebands are a pet hate too and a flash that is so loose it isn't even to any sort of effect, boots on the wrong legs or the wrong way round! 

Arrrrgh! And breath....thats made me feel better


----------



## glamourpuss (22 March 2013)

I will admit to being a terrible snob. I'm not going to list them here because I've learnt my lesson.

Last year moved to my own place, I started to miss having some company out hacking. A friend put me in touch with a couple who live near me.
The first time I saw them I seriously contemplated pretending my horse was lame & going home 
They were riding 2 cobby, hairy horses covered in mud. No nosebands. Riding a bit 'haphazard'

I'm glad I didn't let my snobbery get the better of me. They are 2 of the nicest people I have met. Their horses are loved & incredibly well cared for. My hacks with them are always great fun because they truly don't give a ***** what people think of them & just enjoy riding & being around horses.
Important life lesson for me, never judge a book by its cover


----------



## Enfys (22 March 2013)

Undecided said:



			Tails that aren't brushed and drag on the floor and manes that aren't pulled.
		
Click to expand...

Pull it! Not on your nelly 








Her tail is extremely long too, but brushed.


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

I would be hated. My usual hacking manner involves black tack, rarely use my stirrups so half the time wear short boots (not even proper jod boots) with jeans, jods or leggings. Fag in hand, or occasionally phone or snacks. If its very bright I need sunglasses, I have pale eyes that don't do sun. Daughters & her pony in matchy matchy pink except for the black tack. And have often had a dog with me too. Prior to backing daughters pony, it was not unusual for me to hold ponies lr & my reins in one hand & a cig in the other. Whilst watching small pink clad child race off infront. Also don't brush tails unless going on an outing, & trim them to heel length. Hence why they look fab when they are washed & brushed. And if I've done stable plaits I'm not going to plait a tail just to match on a hack. I've also fully clipped both even though a trace or blanket would have sufficed, purely to avoid excessive grooming. I'd rather spend time riding. I'm proud to be a tramp!


----------



## alainax (22 March 2013)

RCP Equestrian said:



			boots on the wrong legs or the wrong  way round 

Click to expand...

This also does my head in... However....

There is a set of boots that the straps are backwards. 







If you out the on the other leg, the brushing part is on the outside, upside down or back to front clearly won't work  they have to go on with the straps facing the wrong way.

I was out a hack with a friend, I had these on the wee Appaloosa as he had tripped before. This lady pulls along side, chats to my friend and says to me, " youd be sacked if you worked for me, putting boots on backwards" I was shocked! I told her she was wrong, they were on correctly and for her to look again. In hind sight I wish I was quick enough to have said I'd never work for someone as ignorant as you!


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

I'd rather be a tramp having fun and enjoying my horse than someone who is so concerned how I look/horse looks/what others think that it takes all the fun away.


----------



## mtj (22 March 2013)

Little plea for tolerance for ear covers and running martingales - sometimes used for headshakers.  You will also see them wearing full masks. Sadly, whiskers do need to be trimmed when the nose net goes on at the start of the seaon.

Zero tolerance though for loose long hair under hat - eewwww.


----------



## RCP Equestrian (22 March 2013)

alainax said:



			This also does my head in... However....

There is a set of boots that the straps are backwards. 







If you out the on the other leg, the brushing part is on the outside, upside down or back to front clearly won't work  they have to go on with the straps facing the wrong way.

I was out a hack with a friend, I had these on the wee Appaloosa as he had tripped before. This lady pulls along side, chats to my friend and says to me, " youd be sacked if you worked for me, putting boots on backwards" I was shocked! I told her she was wrong, they were on correctly and for her to look again. In hind sight I wish I was quick enough to have said I'd never work for someone as ignorant as you!
		
Click to expand...

 wow I'd have been a bit shocked at her statement....would love to have seen her face if you gave her that comeback though 

The cheek of some people ey


----------



## flump (22 March 2013)

Turnout rugs on in stable
Dirty feed buckets
Muddy headcollars
Horsey biatches
Dragon driving 
Cheap tack
Cheap equipment 
Preloved
Under rugging as it's 'not natural' it's also not natural for a horse to be stood shivering in a mud bath' 
Un matching tack
Deep litter
Dirty water buckets
Dirty grooming kits
Head collars that don't match ropes!!!


----------



## Merrymoles (22 March 2013)

I hope not. I'm from a non-horsey family and rode in wellies and anorak until I was 16 and able to afford my first pair of long (rubber) boots.
New horse's mane is a greasy, uneven mess which is more akin to brillo pad than flowing locks but he came to me a bit headshy and hates having his mane brushed close to his ears so I'm not even thinking about pulling it. My plan is to let it grow over the summer, give it a thoroughly good wash as soon as it's warm enough and then decide whether to tidy it up and keep it or hog him next autumn. In the meantime, we'll carry on looking a mess and not care what anyone thinks! Oo, and I have had a fag on him. That was the day I decided I was finally relaxed enough to drop the reins and light one and spend the five minutes it took to smoke it slobbing along with very little contact. Not a regular occurence but did wonders for my confidence in him and I don't think it's anyone else's business!
I'm as uptight as the next person about ill-fitting tack, filthy stables and bad manners but don't think that's snobbery!


----------



## MagicMelon (22 March 2013)

As others have mentioned - smoking on horseback.  Looks dreadful and shows total disrespect for the horse, also very dangerous - would love to see how long a rider stays on when they drop their burning hot fag and it rolls under the saddle...


----------



## FionaM12 (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I'd rather be a tramp having fun and enjoying my horse than someone who is so concerned how I look/horse looks/what others think that it takes all the fun away.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I honestly don't give a fig what others think Moll and I look like. As long as we're both happy and comfortable and as safe as possible, who cares?


----------



## marmalade76 (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I'd rather be a tramp having fun and enjoying my horse than someone who is so concerned how I look/horse looks/what others think that it takes all the fun away.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!

And I'd rather look like a tramp than a chav!


----------



## FionaM12 (22 March 2013)

MagicMelon said:



			As others have mentioned - smoking on horseback.  Looks dreadful and shows total disrespect for the horse, also very dangerous - would love to see how long a rider stays on when they drop their burning hot fag and it rolls under the saddle...
		
Click to expand...

I saw a photo (taken a few years ago) of a friend ambling along the road on her old horse. I asked, "Are you texting in this photo? "

The answer came back, "No, long before mobiles. I think I'm rolling a fag..."


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (22 March 2013)

I find it amazing some of you stay on horses at all considering the twist in your judgy pants needs to be surgically removed! LOL!

Terri


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 March 2013)

Am glad you aint on my yard then *flump *!!
Some of your list is what occurs in my daily life, some I agree with you on tho 



flump said:



			Turnout rugs on in stable *check, mine are often left on if needing to dry a bit *
Dirty feed buckets *agree*
Muddy headcollars *check, yard headcollars are washed when really very dirty.... *
Horsey biatches *agree*
Dragon driving  *agree*
Cheap tack *check - it has its place on dire weather days at home *
Cheap equipment *see above answer *
Preloved *check, annoys me intensely *
Under rugging as it's 'not natural' it's also not natural for a horse to be stood shivering in a mud bath' *agree*
Un matching tack  *check - who bloody cares - not my or horse!*
Deep litter  *check, its an option I use during the worst of the winter, so ner-ner-nee-ner-ner *
Dirty water buckets *agree, disgusting*
Dirty grooming kits - *check - happens when you have friends with small children who like to help brush dirty ponies - kit gets cleaned when time allows*
Head collars that don't match ropes!!! *check - again, the horse doesn't care, nor do I, ropes are to hand to drag thing in from fields with, I only match if going out*

Click to expand...

TFF, part time snob   

(ps, I smoke too! Tho not often on board, but I do when I am on MY yard  )


----------



## FionaM12 (22 March 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Ditto!

And I'd rather look like a tramp than a chav!
		
Click to expand...

I find all the "chav" comments very snobby in themselves.


----------



## PonyFeet10 (22 March 2013)

Young children riding in spurs when they aren't needed and the child can't actually use them correctly.. 'Kick, kick, kick' comes to mind!


----------



## marmalade76 (22 March 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I find all the "chav" comments very snobby in themselves. 

Click to expand...

Yep, and I have freely admitted to being a snob on here before. I know some very well off well bred folks who look like tramps, wear old clothes, use old tack...


----------



## skint1 (22 March 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I agree. I honestly don't give a fig what others think Moll and I look like. As long as we're both happy and comfortable and as safe as possible, who cares? 

Click to expand...


This is how I feel too, though I sometimes wish I had more time to clean tack, I wipe it a lot but seldom deep clean it.


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

I do wipe my tack over after every ride, I always brush my horse and I ride in long boots and breeches, so apart from the smoking I'm not too bad. 

I'm not a snob thou as although I like nice, usually expensive stuff, I don't look down on those who don't want this stuff and choose to ride in wellies and track suit bottoms. If they are having fun and horse is happy does it matter in the grand scheme of things


----------



## mandwhy (22 March 2013)

I love this thread!

I ride a horse muddy all the time, I don't care and have my reasons, but the joy is I totally understand where you're all coming from because of my annoyance at all my things, ah its good to let it all out...


----------



## DragonSlayer (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I'd rather be a tramp having fun and enjoying my horse than someone who is so concerned how I look/horse looks/what others think that it takes all the fun away.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.


----------



## 1stclassalan (22 March 2013)

Ermm.... virtually everything mentioned on here is NOT an example of SNOBBERY - merely people's opinion of how things should be done or in other words - "standards" - it is NOT being snobbish to have high ones.

Thinking - or more to the point expressing that your supadupa Luxiflex colour co-ordinated Laura B patented boots and attire makes you a better rider than poor Judy Secondhand jodh's despite her being far more accomplished - most certainly IS!

Sucking up to Miss Luxiflex or for that matter Laura B - just because they have more money is also snobbish - admiring the quality of goods or the riding - wouldn't be.


----------



## RunToEarth (22 March 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Yep, and I have freely admitted to being a snob on here before. I know some very well off well bred folks who look like tramps, wear old clothes, use old tack...
		
Click to expand...

Lol, at uni it was usually a given that the more holes you had in your clothing, the better off you were, if you rode in your pjs/trackies and looked like a binner you were probably minted..! 

I like to look smart when I have the time, I like the horses to look smart too, but this winter has been particularly testing and everyone has been running low on time/weather. I don't "look down" on anyone for the way they look or what they put on their horse. I get annoyed with people not being considerate of other road users and people abusing their horses. Whilst I wouldn't personally smoke on the horse because I think it looks awful, I'm not the person who is going to judge for it, although I think it would look loads better if you got one of those Cruella Deville smoking sticks


----------



## nikkimariet (22 March 2013)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			I find it amazing some of you stay on horses at all considering the twist in your judgy pants needs to be surgically removed! LOL!

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Pmsl!!!!!!


----------



## mcnaughty (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I don't make him inhale or anything 

Click to expand...

LOL!

I too enjoy a fag on a hack - really cannot see the issue but I suppose that was the OPs original question.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (22 March 2013)

Great thread, making my friday afternoon fly by........I think i shoud be doing lesson plans for next week!!! Whoops! )

I really hate those woman who enter their children in a class knowing that it is not a class split in to adults and children and then get cranky because an adult beats their child. Why should their child win because of their age. This happened at a show I went to last year. The stupid woman did her nut because a man, a novice rider, beat her child and the bloody brat was riding in side reins!! She stood there sobbing because she only got a green rosette! Poor child....not, spoilt brat! The woman stood and shouted at the show organiser, in the end we walked over and told her that as teachers we felt it was a good life lesson for her child and maybe she could also start demonstrting manners to her . She stromed off shouting she would never return....thank god she hasn't!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 March 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			No.

As long as it's not directly causing the horse physical pain etc etc....I don't care what other people do, their business. 

Motto - Live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.

Honestly I think folk get soo worked up about the things others are doing that THEY think are wrong that they just add hassel to their lives that doesnt need to be there.

What I put on my horse is nobodies concern unless my horse is showing considerable distress, and thats NOT chucking the had about because they want to fook off 

Honestly the horse world astounds me sometimes and its threads like this that show really how much in everyone eles business folk are and how assumptions are made just from looking at folks.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I do wipe my tack over after every ride, I always brush my horse and I ride in long boots and breeches, so apart from the smoking I'm not too bad. 

*I'm not a snob thou as although I like nice, usually expensive stuff, I don't look down on those who don't want this stuff and choose to ride in wellies and track suit bottoms. If they are having fun and horse is happy does it matter in the grand scheme of things* 

Click to expand...

Just as well, they are more likely to have a lighter/spare fag on them.

Apart from that, this thread is something of a confirmation of what is wrong with the horse world.
Wonderful animals, less than wonderful humans involved.


----------



## Merrymoles (22 March 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			Just as well, they are more likely to have a lighter/spare fag on them.

Apart from that, this thread is something of a confirmation of what is wrong with the horse world.
Wonderful animals, less than wonderful humans involved.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. My horse definitely isn't a snob. On a good day he'll share his haynet with anyone and on a bad day he'll tell them it's his and they can go do one. He may have his own moods and likes and dislikes but he certainly doesn't make judgments on whether they are TBs or Shetlands, plaited up or coated in mud... The only thing that might sway his judgment is whether they are mares or geldings but that has nothing to do with snobbery (or sexism come to that - or maybe it has  )! We've still got a lot to learn from our horses IMO.


----------



## webble (22 March 2013)

Ooo crikey this thread is fun reading

I agree with long loose hair - it just looks messy

Agreed the whole polite range I hate it with a passion grrrrrr

People riding without any hi vis so dangerous, just wear it even that horrid Polite stuff is better than nothing 

People that dont thank drivers for slowing down - it only takes a second 

People smoking on horses (people smoking full stop) 

Riders without hats

Tails that have been raked with those comb things - being a hairy cob fan I hate them and they look messy so quickly

Clipped faces and ears way too much fur off IMHO

More boots on the horse than needed for just out hacking 

Deep litter its just eurghhhhh

Full livery, there are days like this morning when I would have been happier in bed but generally I enjoy doing my jobs and it helps develop a bond with your horse

Ok going to stop there...........


----------



## teamsarazara (22 March 2013)

I work on a SJ yard, all horses are clipped all year round, hot groomed daily, hardly anyone wears a helmet. Everyone talks on the phone, smokes on horse, wear high end clothes. Horses fitted out in devecoux and after being here for a year. I would NEVER dream of wearing hi viz to pop along the bridle path nowhere near a road, never pull a mane ALWAYS cut  If someone wants to so something or not do something who is anyone to tell them different?


----------



## RunToEarth (22 March 2013)

teamsarazara said:



			I work on a SJ yard, all horses are clipped all year round, hot groomed daily, hardly anyone wears a helmet. Everyone talks on the phone, smokes on horse, wear high end clothes. Horses fitted out in devecoux and after being here for a year. I would NEVER dream of wearing hi viz to pop along the bridle path nowhere near a road, never pull a mane ALWAYS cut  If someone wants to so something or not do something who is anyone to tell them different?
		
Click to expand...

And two weeks ago when I was pulling manes in the freezing cold on a Friday evening I secretly wished we were in the sj circle where it is the done think to block cut manes, it would make life a little easier!


----------



## mcrobbiena (22 March 2013)

I don't care what others do but I never let my horses go out with shavings in their tail or feet not picked out, partly because the shavings end up on the yard and I do put all four boots on as it only takes a couple of minutes and I'd rather that than them getting cuts or scrapes on their legs.i know it won't kill them but that's just me,I like tomake my horses look pretty.just a shame I don't put any effort in my own image!!but my hair is always tied up but I'm usually wearing a dirty hi vis jacket that is way too big! And not make up.


----------



## Odd Socks (22 March 2013)

Arghhh! My pet hate is novices that refuse to take advice, claim they know it all, and plaster it all over FB about how good their little baby is for only rearing twice on his way in! 
Your horse is taking the piss, go to a riding school and come back when you've got a clue.

Also, people who incessantly chatter to their horse at all times! Grrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

I'm not getting the concept of smoking on horseback being dangerous. I'm not in the habit of holding my cigarette in front of my groin in between drags, so the idea of it going under the saddle seems a bit far fetched. Nor do I normally drop burning ash when I smoke elsewhere, so its unlikely I would suddenly start just because I'm mounted. Irrationally disliking the way it looks, fine. But trying to say its dangerous, please. We may well all be entitled to rather illogical dislikes, but at least don't try & justify them.


----------



## teamsarazara (22 March 2013)

I chatter to all 12 horses here  it's what keeps me sane... Also cannot stand people who put makeup to go to the yard..


----------



## RunToEarth (22 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I'm not getting the concept of smoking on horseback being dangerous. I'm not in the habit of holding my cigarette in front of my groin in between drags, so the idea of it going under the saddle seems a bit far fetched. Nor do I normally drop burning ash when I smoke elsewhere, so its unlikely I would suddenly start just because I'm mounted. Irrationally disliking the way it looks, fine. But trying to say its dangerous, please. We may well all be entitled to rather illogical dislikes, but at least don't try & justify them.
		
Click to expand...

I think in some cases it may be people who don't smoke assuming that you are basically holding the equivelant of the Olympic torch and could set yourself/the horse/small villages on fire with one ill thought swipe. 

Smoking in your car - now that is dangerous, I have a scar on my back and a hole in the drivers seat of my old VW to prove it, chucking a fag end out of a car window on the M1 is a talent that I admire.


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

And the while horse passive smoking being as bad as smoking in front on a child. Please. My horses head is a long way from my cigarette. He has this long thing called a neck ....


----------



## teamsarazara (22 March 2013)

^hahah!! 
Also hate when people put boots on their horse because it matches tack, I was always taught that boot colour goes with colour of leg? CANNOT stand bright colours on horses either.


----------



## tallyho! (22 March 2013)

Troll post:

Smoking on horseback is definitely chavvy.


----------



## Toast (22 March 2013)

People who can't feed their horses properly!! Folk that feed their welsh section b competition mix because it goes to one local show once in a blue moon and then is baffled as to why it's crippled with lami in all 4 feet
the word 'coblet' *rage*


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

I think I've figured it out copperpot. Perhaps whilst I am dangling over my horses shoulder in order to give her a blow back from my pipe, I might accidently empty the burning contents of the pipe bowl on her neck, prior to posting the pipe under the pommel.


----------



## freckles22uk (22 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I'm not getting the concept of smoking on horseback being dangerous. I'm not in the habit of holding my cigarette in front of my groin in between drags, so the idea of it going under the saddle seems a bit far fetched. Nor do I normally drop burning ash when I smoke elsewhere, so its unlikely I would suddenly start just because I'm mounted. Irrationally disliking the way it looks, fine. But trying to say its dangerous, please. We may well all be entitled to rather illogical dislikes, but at least don't try & justify them.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand the dangers on that one... always remember my dad smoking in the car when we were kids, and a few times the end dropped out the ciggie between his legs and him bouncing round trying to put it out, (while he was driving) guess the same can happen while your riding...


----------



## mandwhy (22 March 2013)

Teamsarazara - I didn't know matching leg colour was the thing, what if the horse has an irregular number of socks? Do you have to buy one white boot ;-) 

Lol at Olympic torch, I don't think smoking on horseback is dangerous but I find it a bit odd as its kind of a sport, albeit sometimes a slow one, you don't see cyclists or hikers smoking often, or bowlers or cricketers... golfers? I don't know I'm going to be looking out for people smoking during activities now.


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

I have been known to have a cigarette whilst on my mountain bike!

Little legs I think you've finally cracked it! Imagine if I were smoking and riding in a pink KP velour tracksuit, I'd be the ultimate in chav chic


----------



## Carefreegirl (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I have been known to have a cigarette whilst on my mountain bike!

Little legs I think you've finally cracked it! Imagine if I were smoking and riding in a pink KP velour tracksuit, I'd be the ultimate in chav chic 

Click to expand...

It's not so much the smoking - more the spitting and swearing  oh and the bong - a bit ott


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

And the 6 pack of Stella I attach to the front of my saddle ....


----------



## BigBuck's (22 March 2013)

I'm an old fogey who came up the BHS route so a lot of things that have been deemed "snobby" on here are just "standards" to me, because that was what was drummed into me from childhood onwards.

There are a lot of things I don't like, but I don't think that necessarily makes me a snob.  I don't like anything unsafe (so not wearing a hat / hi-viz, not doing up tack properly, not wearing gloves for lunging etc), or anything that I think shows a lack of respect for the horse.  I know that probably sounds awfully pompous but I've never lost sight of the fact that these amazing, beautiful creatures tolerate our ham-fisted attempts to work with them.  I'm lucky that my riding horse is a gorgeous Arab boy so I do like to show him to his best advantage by making sure we're neatly turned out, he's clean (or as clean as a white grey can be with this endless mud  ), straps are tucked into keepers etc.  I like to turn out smartly for lessons because it shows respect to the instructor.

I don't personally like things that make horses look cartoonish or like My Little Ponies, so animal-print rugs and pink sparkles and onesies, but I would never comment on someone else using them.  And of course I have my own little foibles and prejudices but I keep them to myself.  I would never comment on anything someone else chooses to do with their horse unless it was a welfare issue and not speaking up would place the horse in actual danger.


----------



## Carefreegirl (22 March 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Yep, and I have freely admitted to being a snob on here before. I know some very well off well bred folks who look like tramps, wear old clothes, use old tack...
		
Click to expand...

Ditto ^^^

I know a lady, very wealthy but you'd never guess. For as long as I can remember she's always used a tail bandage instead of a belt (on herself)

Her horses always look like they've been dragged through a hedge backwards, manes and tails to the floor and I'm not talking natives. I bumped into her at a County show a couple of years ago where she'd taken a younster for a day out, her tack wouldn't of looked out of place on a Havester restaurant wall. Her hat was an old style beagler with ripped velvet and just an elastic strap that went under her chin. She had torn jeans on and half chaps which I dread to think how old they were. She's got to be in her 70's 

But she's one of the loveliest people I know, what she doesn't know about horses isn't worth knowing and she's probably forgotten more than I'll ever know. I can guarantee the horse she had that day would of cost her peanuts but she'd of made it and sold on for a tidy sum.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (22 March 2013)

Guilty of using a Grackle, martingale and ear bonnet, believe me, he needs them.  Each to their own as long as the animal is healthy, but I do dislike people who bring their horses in after a day out in the field and just bung them in the stable without picking feet out, just a pet hate of mine, and owners who untack a sweaty steaming horse after a ride and proceed to let it stuff down a bucketful of feed straight away !!!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (22 March 2013)

Cortez said:



			Running martingales! Not one horse in 100 that wears one, needs one.
		
Click to expand...

They only come into play if needed though, so like a safety measure really. And make a good neck strap. I don't see the issue with it, it's not like using tack that acts all the time and isn't needed


----------



## Dizzy socks (22 March 2013)

Horse height discrimination.

A pony goes showjumping with full regalia, bonnets, sponsors, white boots, grakles, and dutch gag, and is laughed at.

A horse without any of these things is laughed at. Please, lets make the playing field even, a strong pony with a small rider is the same as an adult on a strong horse.

Ok, I know its not as marked as that, but still


----------



## Twinkley Lights (22 March 2013)

Not really as long as it's not hurting the horse so I like to see clean tack and numnahs etc for that reason.  Don't really care what other riders wear but like to see a riding hat as the fashion round here is it's cool without  None of my business but I did smile that my haffie arrived in a grackle with the flash so loose it doesn't shut her mouth.  I can assure you she doesn't look all "event type" in it


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

Check you out with your Stella, copperpot you snob. And tied to the saddle. I drink skol, tied to the waistband of my thong, which of course is visible at least 4" above the waistband of my pink velour trackies, which have 'babe' in diamanties across my backside. I used to drink bottles of diamond white out hacking, but its a pita opening them with your teeth when the horse won't stand still!


----------



## FionaM12 (22 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Check you out with your Stella, copperpot you snob. And tied to the saddle. I drink skol, tied to the waistband of my thong, which of course is visible at least 4" above the waistband of my pink velour trackies, which have 'babe' in diamanties across my backside. I used to drink bottles of diamond white out hacking, but its a pita opening them with your teeth when the horse won't stand still!
		
Click to expand...

Lovely visual image. Thanks for that.


----------



## Highlands (22 March 2013)

Riders in boob tubes or strappy tops in summer..... Only cause coming off on the road hurts.... Looks tacky too! Jods or jeans so ripped that well why are you wearing anything at all...


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

Little legs you need to train your horse better. Mine will bend round and open bottles with his teeth! And to have a cheeky puff on my cigarette


----------



## Amicus (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I smoke on hacks all the time. It teaches him good manners to stand in windy conditions whilst I struggle to light my cigarette inside my jacket 

Click to expand...

I don't smoke but I was told the best horsemen role their own cigarettes. So seems an excellent idea.


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

So I should copperpot, or perhaps I could get dual purpose bit rings that open bottles. My horse isn't into cigs, she prefers a spliff or 'bucket'.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 March 2013)

A snob?  Certainly not,  though the only horse in the world worthy of consideration,  is a Thoroughbred.  That's hardly snobbery,  it's fact! 

Alec.


----------



## BigBuck's (22 March 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			A snob?  Certainly not,  though the only horse in the world worthy of consideration,  is a Thoroughbred.  That's hardly snobbery,  it's fact! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Noooo!  An Arab, my dear.  Without the Arab there would BE no Thoroughbred.


----------



## Champion1969 (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I smoke on hacks all the time. It teaches him good manners to stand in windy conditions whilst I struggle to light my cigarette inside my jacket 

Click to expand...

I don't smoke and never have, but never given this a second though


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 March 2013)

Riding your horse wearing no hat Wearing those nasty velour tracksuit things that show your gut off, with a handbag on your shoulder, yes believe me I have seen this a few years back but I was in Essex then. Pure class


----------



## Hippona (22 March 2013)

Live n let live...
I ride with friends, we dont keep our horses in the same way and do things differently.
A communal hip flask always helps....


----------



## Fii (22 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Lol what a great thread! It's hilarious! I have all sorts of images going through my head...

Wurzel gummidge with his fringe stuck out his skullcap, in holey jeans, smoking a pipe... While the horse wanders about aimlessly in polite check and mud in his feathers..
		
Click to expand...

 do you know me then??    i smoke roll ups but was considering buying a clay pipe a nice long one so i dont spill hot ash on pony!


----------



## tankgirl1 (22 March 2013)

Haha! Fantastic thread 

I'd probably get a few of you annoyed  I ride a fat naughty welsh D in a flash and running martingale, wear a polite vest, don't own a pair of riding boots - wear my hunters or muck boots, will occasionally answer phone/send a text whilst riding and have been known to smoke whilst riding - tho not since my teenage years.

One of my major bugbears is people who come back from a ride, jump off, throw horse in stable and then take their gloves/hat/coat off, have a drink, chat, check texts etc before going to loosen the girth and see to their horse! Grrrr! 

Saw a young girl out hacking on the roads recently with ear phones in 

And another one trotting sideways down the middle of the road on a foggy day with no hat or high vis - was hard pressed not to stop the car and tell her what I thought


----------



## tankgirl1 (22 March 2013)

Amicus said:



			I don't smoke but I was told the best horsemen role their own cigarettes. So seems an excellent idea.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh I like that - I smoke licorice rollies


----------



## Megibo (22 March 2013)

Not read all the replies. 

What's wrong with pink on horses then? 






She is indeed wearing a pink numnah, brushing boots, fetlock boots, pink crystal v shape browband... and a pink seat saver for my bottom of course. I don't have all of that on all the time mind, legs too muddy, but it doesn't hurt her and it doesn't hurt anybody else for that matter  *goes and hides* 

I'm not a fan of being a snob to other riders, only two things that annoy me are see sawing to get the head in for the look as opposed to working them properly to get an outline as part of them engaging, and fat horses. I just can't stand fat horses and blame the owner.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 March 2013)

Amicus said:



			I don't smoke but I was told the best horsemen role their own cigarettes. So seems an excellent idea.
		
Click to expand...

Speaking as a rollie smoker, that's a cert.

We used to have rolling competitions while galloping. I cheated and had my tobacco ready in the paper so just had to roll and lick. 
Zippo lighters are a must for riders when its wet and rainy. 


Strangely, according to some of the anti smokers here ,I'm unusual as I've never burned or seen a horse burnt by a cigarette yet. 


And for the poster who mentioned other sports people not smoking , I smoke and cycle and climbed Hlvellyn, Snowdonia and quite a few others with a tin of tobacco and beat the non smokers up to the top. 

There's an awful lot of rubbish talked about smoking these days.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 March 2013)

Hmm I ride in strap tops in the summer, one of the few times I see sun as work in an office!

Can't have tails that touch the floor, urgh!


----------



## Fii (22 March 2013)

Megibo said:



			Not read all the replies. 

What's wrong with pink on horses then? 






She is indeed wearing a pink numnah, brushing boots, fetlock boots, pink crystal v shape browband... and a pink seat saver for my bottom of course. I don't have all of that on all the time mind, legs too muddy, but it doesn't hurt her and it doesn't hurt anybody else for that matter  *goes and hides* 

I'm not a fan of being a snob to other riders, only two things that annoy me are see sawing to get the head in for the look as opposed to working them properly to get an outline as part of them engaging, and fat horses. I just can't stand fat horses and blame the owner.
		
Click to expand...


CHAV!!!!!


----------



## Mrs B (22 March 2013)

There is something about this thread that makes me want to pull my happy, soil-ridden grey lad out of his box, de-mud the bits that may rub if left with mud on, leave his manky winter tail for a day when it's worth washing, leave his mane until it's ok to shorten it when the wind drops and he doesn't need protection on his neck, slap on my tack (which is ancient, black, synthetic, no martingale, no noseband: just loose ring snaffle, no fancy pad, no boots), jump on board wearing my equally ancient jods, half-chaps and Ariats, let his head go to whatever angle he pleases and slob along for a look-see at the world...

Then it makes me want to light a fag, pull out my hip flask, guzzle brandy and blow alcoholic tobacco fumes over people. Sheesh! Your horses ingest so much more crap every time you hack behind ONE motor-vehicle's exhaust pipe, let alone all of them!

I will ALWAYS thank drivers, I will ALWAYS hack in accordance with the least capable rider in the group, I will ALWAYS respect landowners, I will ALWAYS close gates, I will ALWAYS wear a hat and hi-viz and I will ride as I have done for over 40 years. And I will ALWAYS put the health and happiness of my horse first.

And if someone wants to make their pony look like a French poodle?  Well, as long as they have their best interests at heart and the pony is happy and healthy, they can carry on.

PS I HAVE to say, though, that I have never yet seen an equine whose face is made more beautiful by a saggy brow band. Not even Totilas.


----------



## mandwhy (22 March 2013)

horserider said:



			And for the poster who mentioned other sports people not smoking , I smoke and cycle and climbed Hlvellyn, Snowdonia and quite a few others with a tin of tobacco and beat the non smokers up to the top. 

There's an awful lot of rubbish talked about smoking these days.
		
Click to expand...

That was me, don't get me wrong I love smoking! Have always been a smoker but have cut down to when stressed or drunk these days... The first time I go hunting I may need to chain smoke over hedges as I will only need a sniff of port for reason to go out the window


----------



## Megibo (22 March 2013)

Fii said:



CHAV!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha 

I'll be getting gold hooped earrings to go riding in next 
I'm also not opposed to dragging my pony out of the field, cleaning the bits where tack goes and going off on a hack her with mud plastered up her neck and dreadlocks in her mane and tail 'cos at the end of the day we enjoy our hacking and don't give a stuff what people might think we look like.


----------



## marmalade76 (22 March 2013)

Ah, a woman after my own heart, Mrs B 

Have to admit that I occasionally have a fag whilst riding, but usually only on a long ride. There was a (recent) photo online somewhere of one of our masters with a fag in his mouth as he popped over a small hedge.


----------



## Kat (22 March 2013)

Sports people smoking......... puts me in mind of that Harry Enfield sketch eith the footballers in Black and White wearing flat caps and smoking pipes......  

Sir Ranulph Fiennes is a pipe smoker and he is fairly fit.........


----------



## Mrs B (22 March 2013)

Kat said:



			Sir Ranulph Fiennes is a pipe smoker and he is fairly fit.........
		
Click to expand...

He is indeed. I've met him twice and he is.... mesmeric. One of life's most alive people.

Thank you, Marmalade!


----------



## Flame_ (22 March 2013)

Great, you lot have actually made me miss smoking for the first time in at least five years, lol.


----------



## Kat (22 March 2013)

Ooooh Mrs B I'm jealous!


----------



## Mrs B (22 March 2013)

Flame_ said:



			Great, you lot have actually made me miss smoking for the first time in at least five years, lol. 

Click to expand...

Ooops! Sorry, Flame!

D'you know though: I am a very occasional smoker and I don't smoke while riding but the sanctimonious tone of this thread nearly made me change my mind.

PS - Sorry, Kat!


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

Just source yourself some Burberry flame, wearing it will make you feel like a chav, & therefore a smoker again!


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

I may try that Littlelegs! Got one to bring back into work and I could do with "chilling" him out. PM me your horses "dealers" phone number


----------



## Flame_ (22 March 2013)

Hmmmm, nostalgic for looking like a chav.....

My horses had them clicky petal boots too. So much fun was to be had whilst annoying disapproving people.


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

Westropp boots! I still have some somewhere! May have to dig them out


----------



## dressedkez (22 March 2013)

Loving this post! I always think that an essential part of horse training, is to get the nag to stand (whilst a ciggie is lit) and also advance confidently towards the person holding the tray of drinks at a meet!
I am a bit of a traditionalist, and I hate bling and pink - but as I get older, I care less. I do  really loathe seeing people exercising their horses on the roads in draw reins (whilst trying to look superior) And I do hate seeing head to toe high viz on a bright summers day (but then at least they are well prepared, who knows what might happen to the weather witin a few hours.......)


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

Will do copperpot, just remember not to mix them up, hash for hacking, coke for xc, speed for sj. Think my horse is branching out herself though, asking for heat lamps in her stable got me suspicious, but the ankle length leather rug with a low inside pocket for a baseball bat was a giveaway. 
Ps, I also have clacky westropps somewhere too!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (22 March 2013)

I don't really care what others do but if I had to choose I would say folk who come to yard in expensive gear/boots which clearly haven't seen a days work to spend an hour preening their horses with show sheen etc.......in order to go for a 'hack' which entails walking about 100 metres! Lol

These seem to be the same folk who think they are going to knock everyone's socks off at shows/comps when up against those of us who school/hack our horses in all weathers to prepare for such events!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (22 March 2013)

Oh & fair weather riders do my box in!


----------



## Fii (22 March 2013)

el_Snowflakes said:



			Oh & fair weather riders do my box in!
		
Click to expand...

The last thing i want to do is ride in the torrential rain,  but then i dont have to train to compete  .


----------



## Copperpot (22 March 2013)

Plus you can't smoke in the rain!!9


----------



## Fii (22 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			Plus you can't smoke in the rain!!9
		
Click to expand...

You can if you carry an umbrella!



















And tie the rains to your feet!


----------



## Orls (22 March 2013)

Brill thread! 

I am a complete snob, but only internally. I would never be so rude as to criticise someone over their choice of horse/tack/looks etc. It's none of my business. 

I am very much a breed snob (I won't go into that as I'll be ripped to shreds here ), hate synthetic tack, hate people riding their horses in a false outline, and hate people who overestimate their riding ability. There are so many more but don't want to cause any more offence so I'll shut up! 

However .... I frequently ride in trackies and short boots, smoke on horseback and my horses often look like wild ponies with the amount of dirt stuck to them while I ride (sorry but would rather be riding than grooming endlessly!) so there are many people who would probably look down their noses at me!


----------



## showpony (22 March 2013)

The one thing that bothers me but shouldnt really is when even for the likes of clear round jumping show -  filthy ponies & riders in mucky boots & jods etc... doesnt make an ounce of difference BUT I think if you are going to different yards etc at least clean the horse S*** off your boots & chuck on some clean gear.


----------



## langtonhighway (22 March 2013)

god this thread is partly horrendous and partly funny.  I think the longer you are in horses the less snobby you get!

My only criteria is "does the horse care?" - and for the vast majority of these things the answer is a resounding NO!

He does not care if his mane is unpulled, or his tail is long, or he is muddy.  In fact, pretty obviously prefers it considering how often they roll!!

she does not care if her browband is bling because her young owner thinks it's cute.  She does not care if her numnah doesn't match her boots or whatever, my god humans are so superficial.  

he'd prefer to be in the muddy field than the spotless stable, just open the door if you're not sure....

Matching tack is SO important??? One of my saddles is over 40 years old, hard to match anything to that, but it's so good.....  matching ROPES and HEADCOLLARS - really?  No, really?  that was a joke, yes?

i think it's safer to wear a hat, but that's my choice.  And i like courtesy, but that's not snobby.

I've learned over 40 years to keep my opinions well and truly to myself, unless someone asks specifically for my advice.  

I have limited time to spend, and sure don't want to spend it primping my horse when i want to ride.  And now I'm older, summer riding only is getting more and more attractive.  It is supposed to be fun, isn't it?


----------



## YorksG (22 March 2013)

Another here who commits the ultimate crime  of smoking roll ups while riding  have never yet managed to stuff the fag down under the pommel. I have taught the mare to stand still while I light said fag, (yep petrol lighters are essential). I have also been known to ride while under the influence of alcohol  I honesstly don't care what others think of those 'crimes' I only ever get upset when  people do things which put their horses at risk, or potentially cost me money (not wearing a hat), otherwise live and let live.


----------



## Moomin1 (22 March 2013)

YorksG said:



			Another here who commits the ultimate crime  of smoking roll ups while riding  have never yet managed to stuff the fag down under the pommel. I have taught the mare to stand still while I light said fag, (yep petrol lighters are essential). I have also been known to ride while under the influence of alcohol  I honesstly don't care what others think of those 'crimes' I only ever get upset when  people do things which put their horses at risk, or potentially cost me money (not wearing a hat), otherwise live and let live.
		
Click to expand...

What about putting other people at risk?  If someone does these things whilst riding on the road or public place then one moment of distraction and drop of reins could put someone else at risk.


----------



## Moomin1 (22 March 2013)

My snob tendencies are:

People who put five point breastplates and stud guards on to enter a 1ft showjumping class in an indoor arena.

'Fashion tack' - gags at the moment.  Every so and so's horse has to have a bloomin gag in it's gob.

People who think it's a sin to dare work your horse when it has a speck of mud on it or looks unkempt.  It's a horse.  It does not care what it looks like.

People who feel the need to have physio's, chiro's, trimmers, back people, saddle fitter, every vet under the sun, communicators, full work ups, go barefoot, check for ulcers etc etc etc, just because their horse has had a bad days outing and swished it's tail in the wrong direction.  Every single problem mentioned these days is attributed to ulcers, teeth, back, saddle, undiagnosed underlying low grade lameness/laminitis.


----------



## YorksG (22 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			What about putting other people at risk?  If someone does these things whilst riding on the road or public place then one moment of distraction and drop of reins could put someone else at risk.
		
Click to expand...

Ah so you are of the school of thought that tobbacco smoking causes people to ride like idiots and stop in the middle of the road to light up. Do we really need to point out that we only do this  when it is safe to do so? Oh dear........


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

One thing I do judge, although I don't comment on, is people (usually instructors or mums) shouting 'diagnonal' at a rider who is still trying to master rising trot & very basic position. Diagnonals may be important, but at that stage the rider really doesn't need anything extra to worry about. So I just think 'idiot' when I hear someone shout it in those circumstances.


----------



## Moomin1 (22 March 2013)

YorksG said:



			Ah so you are of the school of thought that tobbacco smoking causes people to ride like idiots and stop in the middle of the road to light up. Do we really need to point out that we only do this  when it is safe to do so? Oh dear........
		
Click to expand...

No - but please explain how you manage to light up whilst holding both reins securely in both of your hands whilst lighting up?


----------



## Emma86 (22 March 2013)

I wouldnt say I am a horsey snob...BUT I think everyone is pretty quick to make up their mind about other peoples choices with their horses  

The only thing that really gets me is seeing a bratty rider... Obviously was the horses fault the rider didnt get a rosette, so a wallop with the whip and yank in the mouth will make sure it wins next time


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2013)

I don't hold the reins at all when I light up on a windy day, & have before now unzipped my coat & held it up with one hand whilst I put my head & cig under it to light up. But the day I rely on the reins to stay in basic control of my mare on a hack is the day I give up. And even on youngsters, fit comp horses etc regardless of whether I'm smoking or not, I don't spend a 2hr hack with my hands on both reins.


----------



## YorksG (22 March 2013)

[


Moomin1 said:



			No - but please explain how you manage to light up whilst holding both reins securely in both of your hands whilst lighting up?
		
Click to expand...

I don't, my mare is trained to stand when asked and only move off when asked, but then I don't hold both reins in both hands when I ride and lead either.


----------



## Moomin1 (22 March 2013)

YorksG said:



			[

I don't, my mare is trained to stand when asked and only move off when asked, but then I don't hold both reins in both hands when I ride and lead either.
		
Click to expand...

Right, so either you can light a cigarette with one hand whilst holding your horse in the other, or you literally drop the reins with both hand whilst you light up (which is clearly what you do!).  

Can you GUARANTEE that your horse will NEVER do something whilst those reins are dropped?


----------



## Moomin1 (22 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I don't hold the reins at all when I light up on a windy day, & have before now unzipped my coat & held it up with one hand whilst I put my head & cig under it to light up. But the day I rely on the reins to stay in basic control of my mare on a hack is the day I give up. And even on youngsters, fit comp horses etc regardless of whether I'm smoking or not, I don't spend a 2hr hack with my hands on both reins.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but it's not in anyway about who is capable of 'controlling' their horse by rein or otherwise.  It's about being responsible on the roads for the sake of other road users.  Your responsibility is to ensure you are keeping as much control of your horse as you are able to.  Lighting up a fag and letting go of the reins whilst you shelter the light with your jacket is hardly that, when your horse (given that they are not robots of course) suddenly out of the blue freaks and you have no reins to deal with it effectively.


----------



## scrunchie (23 March 2013)

One thing I really hate is seeing people leading horses on the left side when they are on a road. It's normally because they have been taught to 'always lead from the left'. it irks me that people have no common sense. How are you supposed to see the traffic if there's a bloody great horse blocking your view? And what is the point in your hi-viz vest if the drivers can only see a big brown horse's bum because you are hiding on the verge? Grrrrrrr!

Other lesser things that irk me: bright coloured tack, spotty horses (I don't know why!), and those stupid 'arty' clips (luckily I haven't seen any in real life yet).


----------



## bluewhippet (23 March 2013)

Enfys said:



			Pull it! Not on your nelly 








Her tail is extremely long too, but brushed. 

Click to expand...

she is beautiful. Just how I like them elegant and hairy!


----------



## Tabula Rasa (23 March 2013)

Honestly, as long as its not dangerous and horse, rider, other horse&people etc are safe I do anything. haha

Of course nothing that teaches bad habits etc.

My yard don't like it that I let friends and friend's children come down and groom and see my rescue filly.
TWO of which are autistic boys who really get something out of interacting with her, it is actually making a difference in their behaviour & social aspects.

Plus, I don't turn her out because our winter paddock is deep churned up mud at the gate and they just stand there all day.
Instead, I let her run around in the school for 10 minutes while I muck out and clean up. Then I take her for a walk, either through bridle paths & fields or along roads etc for Bomb-proofing. 
They how ever seem to hate this? 


Horse people go on of two ways -

They are either, really nice, generous, caring, welcoming and just amazing fun people to be around.

Or, they are stuck up 'witches' who don't like it if its not done their way, and talk about everyone as soon as their backs are turned.


Trust Me 
Its soooooo much easier to go on with your life and just ignore anyone who doesn't find you their cup of tea.
Be polite, say hi and chat. But do NOT let their stuck up opinions affect you or your horseman ship.

Tabula Rasa x


----------



## Tabula Rasa (23 March 2013)

OH!

Not forgetting how smoking on a yard / around horses / riding is a definite NO NO NO NO ! ! ! ! ! 

 too cool for smoking me anyhow 

Tabula Rasa x


----------



## RainbowDash (23 March 2013)

Each to their own - everyone is different afterall - the only two things that annoy me are riding school mums (I just want to knock their heads together - FFS) and non-horsey mums who buy their kid a 3k pony and leave their pony-loving teen in charge of it and have no incination to even learn how to lead it from the field .....


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm sorry, but it's not in anyway about who is capable of 'controlling' their horse by rein or otherwise.  It's about being responsible on the roads for the sake of other road users.  Your responsibility is to ensure you are keeping as much control of your horse as you are able to.  Lighting up a fag and letting go of the reins whilst you shelter the light with your jacket is hardly that, when your horse (given that they are not robots of course) suddenly out of the blue freaks and you have no reins to deal with it effectively.
		
Click to expand...

 Why assume people smoke on busy roads ? I certainly don't. Most of my riding is not on roads. Smoking on horse back is relaxing and riding on A roads is not a chill out moment when constantly dodging motorists with a death wish.

Holding grimly to the reins isn't something I do generally and when I drop the reins, its a signal to my horses to stand down and rest.

That reminds me of some thing Tom Dorrance said when asked how to stop a horse spooking at something. He said that he dropped the reins and lit a cigarette.
It could be seen as a flippant answer, but its actually true, if you're a confident rider.


----------



## jofwigby (23 March 2013)

Horse-sitting elsewhere so paid overdue visit to best horsey friend - ooohed and aahed over pretty youngstock, inspected gleaming hunters and "there" she says, pointing "and that's arrived" - Cob the Bounty Pony - bright orange  with


----------



## YorksG (23 March 2013)

horserider said:



			Why assume people smoke on busy roads ? I certainly don't. Most of my riding is not on roads. Smoking on horse back is relaxing and riding on A roads is not a chill out moment when constantly dodging motorists with a death wish.

Holding grimly to the reins isn't something I do generally and when I drop the reins, its a signal to my horses to stand down and rest.

That reminds me of some thing Tom Dorrance said when asked how to stop a horse spooking at something. He said that he dropped the reins and lit a cigarette.
It could be seen as a flippant answer, but its actually true, if you're a confident rider.
		
Click to expand...


well said that rider


----------



## marmalade76 (23 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm sorry, but it's not in anyway about who is capable of 'controlling' their horse by rein or otherwise.  It's about being responsible on the roads for the sake of other road users.  Your responsibility is to ensure you are keeping as much control of your horse as you are able to.  Lighting up a fag and letting go of the reins whilst you shelter the light with your jacket is hardly that, when your horse (given that they are not robots of course) suddenly out of the blue freaks and you have no reins to deal with it effectively.
		
Click to expand...

 Who said anything about smoking whilst riding on roads?? Only a very small proportion of my hacks are on roads.


----------



## jofwigby (23 March 2013)

Horse-sitting elsewhere so paid overdue visit to best horsey friend - ooohed and aahed over pretty youngstock, inspected gleaming hunters and "there" she says, pointing "and that's arrived" - Cob the Bounty Pony - bright orange with a flaxen bouffant forelock to behold - and "she's leaving it like that !!

And I admit I have smoked out hacking (& the winds a right b*****d!)


----------



## Bedlam (23 March 2013)

Scissor cut manes. matchy matchy and bling. Yuck.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I don't hold the reins at all when I light up on a windy day, & have before now unzipped my coat & held it up with one hand whilst I put my head & cig under it to light up. But the day I rely on the reins to stay in basic control of my mare on a hack is the day I give up. And even on youngsters, fit comp horses etc regardless of whether I'm smoking or not, I don't spend a 2hr hack with my hands on both reins.
		
Click to expand...

THIS is what I was talking about to everyone questioning why I was saying about


----------



## Moomin1 (23 March 2013)

horserider said:



			Why assume people smoke on busy roads ? I certainly don't. Most of my riding is not on roads. Smoking on horse back is relaxing and riding on A roads is not a chill out moment when constantly dodging motorists with a death wish.

Holding grimly to the reins isn't something I do generally and when I drop the reins, its a signal to my horses to stand down and rest.

That reminds me of some thing Tom Dorrance said when asked how to stop a horse spooking at something. He said that he dropped the reins and lit a cigarette.
It could be seen as a flippant answer, but its actually true, if you're a confident rider.
		
Click to expand...

I am a non smoker (never smoked or tried).  Forgive me for being naive, can you explain to me how you light up whilst on horseback?


----------



## Tabula Rasa (23 March 2013)

I honesty have no problem with people dropping the reins.
Even if you are a rider who forgets about your seat etc and only relies on your reins to control the horse if the horse spooks your would react in pretty much the exact same time you would without the reins. It simply adds 0.something of a second on to you picking up the reins.

It's just I don't think you should smoke on a yard/horse/around horses that's all.

Tabula Rasa x


----------



## gadetra (23 March 2013)

Horsey snobs never go to Ireland. It'll turn your stomachs!


----------



## flump (23 March 2013)

Smoking on horseback is no different to smoking anywhere else! 
We always did it on the racehorses just hook reins under leg then light up! Like little legs said if windy head in jacket! Only one time horse started jogging but still had fag lit first! 
Doesnt take 10mins to light just a split second!


----------



## tallyho! (23 March 2013)

Chavtastic!


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (23 March 2013)

Ill go against it...I HATE people who brush their horses legs to ride when they are wet. If the legs are wet, either hose off or leave to dry. I can't stand people who brush wet damp mud INTO the feathers/legs. Just asking for trouble there!


----------



## millikins (23 March 2013)

More inverted snobbery really, but 5'3" novice riders who "need" a 17hh warmblood. They then proceed to bore it to death doing circles on a rubber surface because they are not in enough control to do anything else. But they couldn't possibly have a cob or native type because they are going to do dressage don't you know!


----------



## minesadouble (23 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			No - but please explain how you manage to light up whilst holding both reins securely in both of your hands whilst lighting up?
		
Click to expand...

Answer - you don't. Same way you don't when you tighten your girth, pat your horse, gesture to a friend, open a hip flask or thank a passing motorist. I mean really, does ANYONE hold both of their reins securely in both of their hands for the duration of an entire hack?? If they do I would suggest they have confidence issues!


----------



## Littlelegs (23 March 2013)

It's simple moomin, as already said I don't light up whilst going down a busy A road. And same as if I was encouraging a horse to stretch down inbetween working it, or if for whatever reason I've decided to drop the contact (eg tripping up, a mishap over a jump etc) it takes less than a second to get the reins back when necessary.


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

Moomin - I ask horse to stand, drop my reins, take out cigarette and light it. If its windy as said before, I unzip my jacket and stick my head inside to light it. When done i pick up reins with one hand and ask him to walk on.  If its not windy I may just let him walk on whilst I light it. 

There are many instances when I may need my horse to stand still, this is just good practice


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I am a non smoker (never smoked or tried).  Forgive me for being naive, can you explain to me how you light up whilst on horseback?
		
Click to expand...


Love this passive aggressive approach Mooms 

Can you all stop talking about smoking!? I miss it!


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2013)

Well, we're getting nearer to discussing snobbery by casting disparaging words on those that smoke while mounted and think it lowering the tone but many posters are still mentioning standards and not true snobbery - remember - snobbery is a double ATITUDE towards people - say tolerating the Lord of the Manor smoking just because he's the Lord but not liking to see someone from the council estate doing the same thing.


----------



## skint1 (23 March 2013)

I think a lot of people at my yard smoke and ride, I quit years before learning to ride so I can't say if i would or not, but given that I am wont to ride in wellies, trackies, wearing hoodies and with a less than immaculately groomed hoss I am going to say I probably would once I felt steady enough! For me, I'd worry about unbalancing myself and burning my poor horse, but if I were experienced and balanced, it wouldn't worry me. My ex racer mare LOVES the smell of cigarette smoke, probably reminds her of the gallops and the race yard.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2013)

skint1 said:



			.... My ex racer mare LOVES the smell of cigarette smoke, probably reminds her of the gallops and the race yard.
		
Click to expand...

How do you tell? Most horses have an in-built all pervading fear of smoke and fire.


----------



## skint1 (23 March 2013)

Because when people smoke near her she gets her head as near as possible to them and breathes it in. I was amazed myself when I first saw her doing it, she was following my friend's OH round the field when he was fixing a fence and had a cigarette. Thought it was a fluke but she stayed at a yard for a short while where lots of smokers were and she did the same. In my own little mind, I figured maybe racing people smoke a lot and it reminded her of her youth.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2013)

skint1 said:



			Because when people smoke near her she gets her head as near as possible to them and breathes it in. I was amazed myself when I first saw her doing it, she was following my friend's OH round the field when he was fixing a fence and had a cigarette. Thought it was a fluke but she stayed at a yard for a short while where lots of smokers were and she did the same. In my own little mind, I figured maybe racing people smoke a lot and it reminded her of her youth.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, is it the smoke? Or is it the people?


----------



## freckles22uk (23 March 2013)

Just a question to the smokers.... what do you do with the ciggie when you have finished it?..  how do you put it out, and/or do you just drop it on the floor?... I can understand there would be no fire risk if the grounds wet, there would be no way could you drop a still alight nubb over here in Spain, as it would be a huge fire risk..


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

Put it out on your boot and stick the butt in your pocket to dispose of when you get home


----------



## skint1 (23 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			Ah, is it the smoke? Or is it the people?
		
Click to expand...

hmm, good point, sounds like I need a horse communicator


----------



## webble (23 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm sorry, but it's not in anyway about who is capable of 'controlling' their horse by rein or otherwise.  It's about being responsible on the roads for the sake of other road users.  Your responsibility is to ensure you are keeping as much control of your horse as you are able to.  Lighting up a fag and letting go of the reins whilst you shelter the light with your jacket is hardly that, when your horse (given that they are not robots of course) suddenly out of the blue freaks and you have no reins to deal with it effectively.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Ancient Hacker (23 March 2013)

Copperpot, I SO want to come hacking with you! I'll take command of the hipflask; I'm a smoker but have never smoked (or allowed smoking) in the paddocks, near the stables etc. Because I'm neurotic and I live in Africa where everything catches fire during the dry season.

I can go hours without a smoke if I'm working with the horses. But when I'm in front of my computer it's another story!


----------



## Tabula Rasa (23 March 2013)

*I Like Horses*​


----------



## Orls (23 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Right, so either you can light a cigarette with one hand whilst holding your horse in the other
		
Click to expand...

I can light a cigarette with one hand while holding my horse in the other .....  so long as it's not too windy, not a difficult skill to master (in fact, even when it is windy I can unzip my jacket, put reins in one hand and cigarette in mouth, tuck my head under jacket and light cigarette with hand not holding the reins ... Job done!)


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 March 2013)

skint1 said:



			My ex racer mare LOVES the smell of cigarette smoke, probably reminds her of the gallops and the race yard.
		
Click to expand...

I can usually tell if one of mine has been owned by a smoker, they seem to like the smell. Perhaps they associate it with people chatting and relaxing.



freckles22uk said:



			Just a question to the smokers.... what do you do with the ciggie when you have finished it?..  how do you put it out, and/or do you just drop it on the floor?... I can understand there would be no fire risk if the grounds wet, there would be no way could you drop a still alight nubb over here in Spain, as it would be a huge fire risk..
		
Click to expand...

I never drop a cigarette end anywhere. I carry a small portable ashtray in my pocket, its like one of those little tins for pills. 

 Not aimed at you, Freckles, your question is quite reasonable, but for for who think smokers are public enemy No 1; it is possible to be a smoker and socially responsible.

 So apart from not allowing my horse to run into cars when I light a cigarette or starting forest fires, I also close gates, pick up my dogs poo and don't walk across crops. 

Edited to add, if I lived in a country like S Africa etc, I'd be the same in not smoking near barns etc. Tinderbox climates are different from wet and soggy England.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2013)

horserider said:



			..... it is possible to be a smoker and socially responsible.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no it's not! (think panto style not overly ranting!). Production of tobacco relies on giant companies enslaving the end users in drug addiction and advertising it as desirable behavior.

In reduces the area of good agricultural land that could be used from growing food - often in countries with famine problems. 

No one should need me to list the risks for the smokers themselves and passive exposure.




			but for for who think smokers are public enemy No 1;
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha - yes - got me there - reformed 40+ a day man - time was when the Army P.T. instructors would hand out their ciggies at breaks in exercises!


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

Ancient Hacker - let's do it! We will hack to the pub smoking, leave our horses in the pub garden whilst we get drunk and hack home again  all whilst be socially responsible of course


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 March 2013)

Now then 1stclassalan, we all know that the earths resources are more than enough to feed everyone. Its corrupt governments, war mongers and bankers that cause famine.

Hey, did you get the free cigarette ration when you were in the trenches ?


----------



## fburton (23 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			How do you tell? Most horses have an in-built all pervading fear of smoke and fire.
		
Click to expand...

Not my TB Lucky! I caught him pawing at the still-hot embers of a bonfire that the farmer had set in a field where I had my horse on grass livery.


----------



## YorksG (23 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			Ancient Hacker - let's do it! We will hack to the pub smoking, leave our horses in the pub garden whilst we get drunk and hack home again  all whilst be socially responsible of course 

Click to expand...

If I am ever down your way, I would love to join in too


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

YorksG the more the merrier


----------



## Merrymoles (23 March 2013)

Can't quote as on phone but Yorksg I think I may be your long-lost sister separated at birth and was just about to suggest we got together with copperpot


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2013)

skint1 said:



			hmm, good point, sounds like I need a horse communicator 

Click to expand...

Ah - send me a photograph and enclose £70! I'm already picking up that your horse likes carrots.


----------



## flump (23 March 2013)

What about..smoking a cig, drinking a blue wkd whilst riding a tb in trainers with no hat on....CHAV!!! Oh I cringe about it now!


----------



## never to old (23 March 2013)

Dont forget me copperpot..


----------



## skint1 (23 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			Ah - send me a photograph and enclose £70! I'm already picking up that your horse likes carrots.
		
Click to expand...

Wow how could you possibly know that?! She DOES like carrots!  You have the gift 1stclassalan!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 March 2013)

never to old said:



			Dont forget me copperpot.. 

Click to expand...

This is sounding like a party, I'm coming too.

 If we're too chavvy I could raise the tone and bring some Sobraine Cocktail and Black Russians.


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

Maybe we should all go on a mounted pub crawl  

Pub in our village will bring jaeger bombs out on trays if we stop in car park mid hack  Land lord took a picture for local paper.


----------



## Merrymoles (23 March 2013)

Yes but think of all the accidents we'd cause riding around one- handed...
I did once spill lager down my horses neck galloping across a field with a can in one hand and a fag in the other but it was a long time ago...


----------



## brookeallan (23 March 2013)

Ha ha brilliant! I'm with ya on that one


----------



## YorksG (23 March 2013)

Our riding club would not exist without pub rides  The first one I went on was a friends daughters 18th birthday ride, oh and it was fancy dress, St. Trinians theme. Imagine the scene a dozen drunken women on an assortment of random horses, some smoking. The birthday girl did have a bit of difficulty getting back on at the last stop, her 17hh ID was very patient as the girl climbed up her leg, as the girl had fallen over at the first attempt  However, all horses and riders were courteous to traffic, rode within the rules of the road. The ages of the riders ranged between the birthday girls younger sister and her grandmother, the older riders ensured that the whole ride kept to their normal high standards of behaviour


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

Don't worry Moleskinsmum lager makes their coats nice and shiny! 

YorksG that sounds like my kinda hack! 

I don't think I have ever done a days hunting sober. Luckily I have a very understanding horse who knows his job better than I ever would and probably prefers it when I am not trying to control him


----------



## PolarSkye (23 March 2013)

sazzle44 said:



			My latest grumble is people who plait their horse's mane but leave the tail loose and unpulled. I know it's the fashion at the moment but it looks a bit pants personally.
		
Click to expand...

LOL.  Yes, it probably does look a little pants (to you) . . . but when you've got a relatively green horse who gets ridiculously excited when you get to a venue and fidgets so much that you can't plait its tail, then I'm afraid what you get is a plaited mane and a loose tail.  .

We're working on it . . . he's getting better at being calm once off the box . . . but until he will stand like a rock at the venue, we'll be looking pants .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (23 March 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



*All* my ridden horses wear 'horsey furniture' (love that phrase) ear bonnets are there for a purpose, not decoration. I live in a forested area, we have deer fly. Now deer flies are evil little baskets that have teeth and they damn well *HURT* I have found that the horses are 100% happier when their ears are not being reduced to bloody stubs. I, on the other hand, wish I could wear ear bonnets, because the little ******s attach themselves to me instead 

Anything else, each to their own, I don't care really as long as it isn't detrimental to the horse, but as far as I am concerned less is more.

With children and their ponies, unless they are in the hunting field, at Pony Club or shows, then anything goes, if they want pink everything then great, if it gets bums in saddles then that is just fine by me. 

There are a few things that irritate me/seem unnecessary/make me laugh but I am not going to list them in this thread.

Click to expand...

Regarding ear bonnets, my horses are alot happier in these when the flies are out, stops the head shaking and if I go riding in the woods anywhere, I actually have a mozzie net I bought online somewhere that fits over my hat and ties loosely around me neck, it's bliss, I can tell you, and I don't care WHAT I look like! [/QUOTE]

Pictures please .

P


----------



## ozpoz (23 March 2013)

I had a pony that loved cigarettes. At shows he would inch toward anyone smoking, lean into the smoke, inhale deeply and hold on to it. I was always worried about testing positive...

Bill Hicks, is, was, very good on smoking. 
Anyway, there seems to be so much hysteria about being able to do normal stuff while mounted! Don't horses get taught all these normal daily things as part of their education anymore?


----------



## Ancient Hacker (23 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			Ancient Hacker - let's do it! We will hack to the pub smoking, leave our horses in the pub garden whilst we get drunk and hack home again  all whilst be socially responsible of course 

Click to expand...

It's a done deal, Copperpot... but be warned, I might be a bit odd about the snowdrifts. I've never ridden in snow, we only get it sparsely in the mountains here in SA.  But I believe additional hipflasks and some socially irresponsible-type tobacco may conquer my fear


----------



## tallyho! (23 March 2013)

ozpoz said:



			I had a pony that loved cigarettes. At shows he would inch toward anyone smoking, lean into the smoke, inhale deeply and hold on to it. I was always worried about testing positive...

Bill Hicks, is, was, very good on smoking. 
Anyway, there seems to be so much hysteria about being able to do normal stuff while mounted! Don't horses get taught all these normal daily things as part of their education anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Its all relative I suppose... if you're smoker then that should be considered normal but if you're not then I'm not about to take it up so my horse can be accustomed to smokers...

I fart in the saddle. He's used to that. That's normal.


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 March 2013)

Ha @ TH! I remember the first time I ever farted in the saddle (iam an infrequent farter but a frequent burper) - my mare shot forwards on the road!


----------



## PolarSkye (23 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Ha @ TH! I remember the first time I ever farted in the saddle (iam an infrequent farter but a frequent burper) - my mare shot forwards on the road! 

Click to expand...

OK, this made me snort wine out of my nose (stings something chronic) . . . very, very funny (once I had stopped choking).

P


----------



## lme (23 March 2013)

Gosh, I'd be scared to ride anywhere near people earlier on this thread, for fear of causing offence. 

My horses / ponies are usually muddy (even for lessons) & their tack is generally  mismatched. My daughters frequently ride in trackies & don't wear back protectors except for XC. My 10yo's hairy NF always wears a bling browband (which daughter had coveted for some time before she inherited it) including  to pony club. Her big sister SJ cuts her horses mane, rarely ties her hair back unless she is competing & has a penchant for lurid coloured / flowery polo wraps. 

I used to have a photo of my old trainer from 20 years ago, riding his high school horse in piaffe. He was wearing jeans, DM boots & a sleeveless tee-shirt (no hat), with the reins & his cigarette in one hand and a can of carlberg special in the other.


----------



## skint1 (23 March 2013)

lme said:



			Gosh, I'd be scared to ride anywhere near people earlier on this thread, for fear of causing offence. 

My horses / ponies are usually muddy (even for lessons) & their tack is generally  mismatched. My daughters frequently ride in trackies & don't wear back protectors except for XC. My 10yo's hairy NF always wears a bling browband (which daughter had coveted for some time before she inherited it) including  to pony club. Her big sister SJ cuts her horses mane, rarely ties her hair back unless she is competing & has a penchant for lurid coloured / flowery polo wraps. 

I used to have a photo of my old trainer from 20 years ago, riding his high school horse in piaffe. He was wearing jeans, DM boots & a sleeveless tee-shirt (no hat), with the reins & his cigarette in one hand and a can of carlberg special in the other.
		
Click to expand...

20 years ago I would have been madly in love with your trainer I am sure


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

He sounds like my sort of trainer


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 March 2013)

My old trainer, who had some six figure horses in his stables, was never seen teaching without a coffee in one hand and cigarette in the other.


----------



## marmalade76 (23 March 2013)

I too know several well repected trainers who smoke, I watched an LG xc clinic a few years ago and there was hardly a minuet when she didn't have a fag on the go!

I actually smoke more when I'm with the horses, partly 'cause I don't smoke in the house (I have children). OH always moans that smokers and horses go together.


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 March 2013)

Don't smoke and never had but feel like taking it up now !

Only Pub I ride past is rubbish although my brother was in there once and came out with a pint to say hello so I necked it down . In my defence it was a hot day  

There's a rumour that Copperpot was barred for being to common 

20 years ago when I work for a Hunting 'lady' and used to hunt 2 or 3 times a week and out all day, I would be merry as hell everytime. She would always stop off at the pub at the top of the road as well - there was room for the lorry in car park  I wasn't driving the lorry btw, she paid 'a man' to do that.....


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

Common indeed  And from a lady that drinks pints :0


----------



## tankgirl1 (23 March 2013)

Can I come on the boozy hack too please


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			Common indeed  And from a lady that drinks pints :0
		
Click to expand...


It was a hot day !! 

Btw - Baileys curdles if you put it in a hip flask, just emptied it out from last Sunday


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

Tank girl of course you can 

Carefreegirl - yuck!! My 40% proof jumping juice is still in there. Was being used tomorrow but hunter trial cancelled.


----------



## Regandal (23 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			Tank girl of course you can 

Carefreegirl - yuck!! *My 40% proof jumping juice *is still in there. Was being used tomorrow but hunter trial cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I like the sound of that. I'm determined to do our local hunter trial this year and have been debating which sedative to use on myself.  Brandy is the current favourite.


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			Tank girl of course you can 

Carefreegirl - yuck!! My 40% proof jumping juice is still in there. Was being used tomorrow but hunter trial cancelled.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, love it - Hip flask at a HT. Were you going with the same person as before 

Elderflower wine (40% proof) took the lining off the inside of the other hipflask


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

No this time I was going it alone  And on my own horse 

It's neat liquorice flavoured vodka from Finland Regandal, guaranteed to make you think you can jump anything!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 March 2013)

lme said:



			I used to have a photo of my old trainer from 20 years ago, riding his high school horse in piaffe. He was wearing jeans, DM boots & a sleeveless tee-shirt (no hat), with the reins & his cigarette in one hand and a can of carlberg special in the other.
		
Click to expand...

Phwoar.  There's something about that description...  mmmmm


----------



## Hippona (23 March 2013)

Re farting.
Useful aid for those 'behind the leg' days.
I find being partially sozzled or perhaps popping a couple of co-codamol beforehand helps when riding young horses....


----------



## Persephone (23 March 2013)

Hippona said:



			Re farting.
Useful aid for those 'behind the leg' days.
I find being partially sozzled or perhaps popping a couple of co-codamol beforehand helps when riding young horses.... 

Click to expand...

Good advice


----------



## Hippona (23 March 2013)

Glad to help


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 March 2013)

My 1 Pint wine glass *hic*

Sorry if picture is huge / small but can't suss out the new photobucket 







I call it my Time management glass - I don't have to waste time by having to keep getting up to refill it !

Don't forget Copperpot you've got to save some of that Hipflask for me


----------



## Fii (23 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm sorry, but it's not in anyway about who is capable of 'controlling' their horse by rein or otherwise.  It's about being responsible on the roads for the sake of other road users.  Your responsibility is to ensure you are keeping as much control of your horse as you are able to.  Lighting up a fag and letting go of the reins whilst you shelter the light with your jacket is hardly that, when your horse (given that they are not robots of course) suddenly out of the blue freaks and you have no reins to deal with it effectively.
		
Click to expand...

I actually dont light up on the road, i may be smoking while riding on the lane, BUT i will have lit the fag before...OK?


----------



## Regandal (23 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			No this time I was going it alone  And on my own horse 

It's neat liquorice flavoured vodka from Finland Regandal, guaranteed to make you think you can jump anything!
		
Click to expand...

 Just what I need. That and 20 JPS and I'm good to go. Cheered me up no end, think I'll have a "small" vodka to celebrate.


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

CFG - I have 3 bottles of it  there is plenty to go round !

Co codamol make me fall asleep! If I ever did a dressage test I think I would pop a couple of my Dad's beta blockers followed by a vodka chaser!


----------



## lpeacock (23 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			No - but please explain how you manage to light up whilst holding both reins securely in both of your hands whilst lighting up?
		
Click to expand...

Polo is one handed!!!


----------



## Fii (23 March 2013)

freckles22uk said:



			Just a question to the smokers.... what do you do with the ciggie when you have finished it?..  how do you put it out, and/or do you just drop it on the floor?... I can understand there would be no fire risk if the grounds wet, there would be no way could you drop a still alight nubb over here in Spain, as it would be a huge fire risk..
		
Click to expand...

As i said a few pages  back, i put the fag out on my boot and pop it in my pocket!


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			CFG - I have 3 bottles of it  there is plenty to go round !

Co codamol make me fall asleep! If I ever did a dressage test I think I would pop a couple of my Dad's beta blockers followed by a vodka chaser!
		
Click to expand...

If you ever do a Dressage test I'll be your caller 

Re comments to other posters about not holding the reins being dangerous - my previous and current horse both come down the paces out hacking by me dropping my reins. I can go from canter to walk without a single pull, towards or away from home. Nothing clever, just good manners and a bit of common sense


----------



## Fii (23 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			Ah, is it the smoke? Or is it the people?
		
Click to expand...

A lot of  Horses seem to like the smell of tobacco!


----------



## mandwhy (23 March 2013)

I have never been on a pub ride :-( sad isn't it! Must schedule one this summer, in fact I don't think I have ever been even slightly tipsy on board a horse, can't decide if it'd be a great idea or a terrible one for my worries about hacking alone!


----------



## Hippona (23 March 2013)

I often hack home with feet out of stirrups and reins dropped on neck...not on roads though.
I would worry if someone felt out of control or in danger of falling off if they werent hilding reins in both hands.
Maybe handlebars would be a better option......


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

CFG - I don't need a caller, I new someone to run in front of me doing the movements so I can try and copy!


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

* need! Not new! Must stop typing whilst smoking and drinking. I'm not in full control of my phone ...


----------



## JFTDWS (23 March 2013)

Parachute said:



			People hacking out with one hand on the rains and one hand holding a mobile phone and texting. 

Click to expand...

I was riding up and down the byway with phone in one hand and reins in the other, earlier in the week.  I actually had a GPS tracker on I was using to count strides / 100m to work out how far we travel for bearings-based orienteering in TREC


----------



## Fii (23 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			Oh no it's not! (think panto style not overly ranting!). Production of tobacco relies on giant companies enslaving the end users in drug addiction and advertising it as desirable behavior.

In reduces the area of good agricultural land that could be used from growing food - often in countries with famine problems. !
		
Click to expand...

Well i am thinking of growing my own sooooo 

Actually i really am!


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 March 2013)

Copperpot said:



			* need! Not new! Must stop typing whilst smoking and drinking. I'm not in full control of my phone ...
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me your not working atm


----------



## Fii (23 March 2013)

horserider said:



			This is sounding like a party, I'm coming too.

 If we're too chavvy I could raise the tone and bring some Sobraine Cocktail and Black Russians.
		
Click to expand...

Me as well!!  I should have my clay pipe by then! 

 No one will see us in the fug of smoke...better wear extra hi-viz ...pink i think!!


----------



## lpeacock (23 March 2013)

Fii said:



			A lot of  Horses seem to like the smell of tobacco!
		
Click to expand...

All of mine have, although I think the rustling gets them interested in the first place.


----------



## Copperpot (23 March 2013)

Noooooo not at work  at work I am the ultimate professional! At home it's a very different matter


----------



## kellybee (23 March 2013)

What a brilliant thread, creased up laughing for most of it! 

Must say, i wouldn't be seen DEAD in a skull cap without a cover so when i see kids in riding schools or out hacking on lead rein with no hat cover my heart really goes out to them - they're so going to resent that when they're older, lol.

Honestly dont see the point in brushing every bit of mud off before riding: i have a grey with black legs from the knee down. Brushed him off on tuesday for a quiet hack over the back fields and through the woods and he came back black from the belly down! And we only walked with the odd few seconds of excitable jogging. 

I have an aversion to the "dont rug your shetland, it's built to stand the cold" clan either. Grr!! My shetland smells worse than my running shoes when its mikd and she sweats like a pig/itches enough she got a 5 bar gate off its hinges in october. Therefore just like last yr she had a full clip legs and face left on and a light/med rug. When its wet and cold she shivers, therefore she has a heavy rhino wug on. My ponies dont suffer unnecessarily, therefore mind your own beeswax or at least consider the reason before arm flailing and telling me i'm irresponsible!

Oh, and "barefoot". Wtf?? You mean unshod, right? Most irritating of all i've caught myself saying "barefoot" recently and it proper makes my teeth itch, i don't even know why!


----------



## marmalade76 (23 March 2013)

kellybee said:



			I have an aversion to the "dont rug your shetland, it's built to stand the cold" clan either. Grr!! My shetland smells worse than my running shoes when its mikd and she sweats like a pig/itches enough she got a 5 bar gate off its hinges in october. Therefore just like last yr she had a full clip legs and face left on and a light/med rug. When its wet and cold she shivers, therefore she has a heavy rhino wug on. My ponies dont suffer unnecessarily, therefore mind your own beeswax or at least consider the reason before arm flailing and telling me i'm irresponsible!
		
Click to expand...

It was me that mentioned this and I clearly stated 'unclipped natives' as well as youngsters and foals. I can't understand the obsession with rugs - even the bred-for-racing-born-in-January TB foals don't wear turnout rugs round here, why does the no papers native two year old for sale up the road come with two turnout rugs??


----------



## kellybee (23 March 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			It was me that mentioned this and I clearly stated 'unclipped natives' as well as youngsters and foals. I can't understand the obsession with rugs - even the bred-for-racing-born-in-January TB foals don't wear turnout rugs round here, why does the no papers native two year old for sale up the road come with two turnout rugs??
		
Click to expand...

Lol, wow you probably dont need to be so defensive. Nobody on the forum has ever commented on the rugging of my pony to my knowledge. I was actually referring to new teen girl and her mother on the old livery yard that ranted, arm flailing and raised voices without ever questioning WHY my pony was rugged. They didn't even realise I'd clipped her - because it was -12 out she had a full neck rug on. If memory serves I have never passed comment on an unclipped native here because frankly I agree that it's usually unnecessary.

As for why, I already said... She suffers terribly when it's mild so clipping is the most comfortable option for my pony. Yes, they're designed to withstand the harshest of scottish winters. They are not built for sweaty mild ones.


----------



## moorhillhorses (24 March 2013)

The don't rug thing annoys me. Nothing is made to stand the weather we have at the minute. A rug won't do it any harm this time if year. Bloody cows are shivering! Martingales on ponies who don't need them , I think ponies/ horses look bare without them! Barefoot/ shoeless is ok if u do no road work , ride on sand or in a field that's not hard but still think that horses that are being rode should wear shoes as I've still to see a horse going better without shoes than with shoes. Horses bodies aren't made to work on the ground we have made ..... Drop nose bands.... Ugh so ugly ! I'm sorry but god they are hideous. ! Makes any pretty horse look like a mule lol . Please don't hate me lol


----------



## Mariposa (24 March 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			No - but please explain how you manage to light up whilst holding both reins securely in both of your hands whilst lighting up?
		
Click to expand...

Well I don't smoke (anymore) but my ponies are polo ponies anyway...one handed all the way! Used to make lighting up very easy


----------



## kellybee (24 March 2013)

I use a martingale on a horse that doesnt need it, purely out of habit. My old pony of 19yrs used to throw his head up doing mga so i kind of feel naked and maybe even a tad unsafe on the 'new' horse without one. I could use a neck strap but its not fixed to anything so psychologically not sufficient lol.


----------



## marmalade76 (24 March 2013)

moorhillhorses said:



			The don't rug thing annoys me. Nothing is made to stand the weather we have at the minute. A rug won't do it any harm this time if year. Bloody cows are shivering! Martingales on ponies who don't need them , I think ponies/ horses look bare without them! Barefoot/ shoeless is ok if u do no road work , ride on sand or in a field that's not hard but still think that horses that are being rode should wear shoes as I've still to see a horse going better without shoes than with shoes. Horses bodies aren't made to work on the ground we have made ..... Drop nose bands.... Ugh so ugly ! I'm sorry but god they are hideous. ! Makes any pretty horse look like a mule lol . Please don't hate me lol
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but the average british native pony is far better equiped for the winter than the average dairy cow. They carry more weight and grow more coat. The dairy breeds were developed to produce milk, not for their hardiness. My sec B is out and does not own a single rug! And she hasn't slimmed down much this winter which does not bode well with spring around the corner.

And as for the a drop spoiling good looks?? I think my boy looks gorge!


----------



## Enfys (24 March 2013)

Fii said:



			Well i am thinking of growing my own sooooo 

Actually i really am!
		
Click to expand...

I live in tobacco country, thousands of acres every year around us. 

Cigarettes are dirt cheap from the Reservation. How much is a pack in the UK  now?


----------



## marmalade76 (24 March 2013)

Enfys said:



			I live in tobacco country, thousands of acres every year around us. 

Cigarettes are dirt cheap from the Reservation. How much is a pack in the UK  now?
		
Click to expand...

Don't ask


----------



## Enfys (24 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			Oh no it's not! (think panto style not overly ranting!). Production of tobacco relies on giant companies enslaving the end users in drug addiction and advertising it as desirable behavior.

In reduces the area of good agricultural land that could be used from growing food - often in countries with famine problems. Glad you said *often*, no famine in Canada and we have thousands upon thousands of acres of the stuff, AND, the farmers that grow it employ migrant workers - mainly Mexicans and Jamaicans - the income from a seasons work here feeds their families for the entire year. 

Click to expand...

.........


----------



## Enfys (24 March 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Don't ask 

Click to expand...

You going to make me look it up? 

Not getting much joy on 2013 prices. 

Bound to be scary though, when I was a student 20 #6 cost about 80p. Mind, I could go out for an entire evening and come home with change from a fiver then too


----------



## marmalade76 (24 March 2013)

Just over £7 for twenty  Just aswell I don't smoke as much as I used to.

Go on then, make me sick by telling me how much over there..


----------



## mandwhy (24 March 2013)

Marmalade that horse looks way handsome in a drop!


----------



## Enfys (24 March 2013)

marmalade76 said:



			Just over £7 for twenty  Just aswell I don't smoke as much as I used to.

Go on then, make me sick by telling me how much over there..
		
Click to expand...

You can get 200 for $25 from the Smoke Shops on the Reservations (although God alone knows what goes into them)  

At current conversion rate that is 16.04 GBP


----------



## Tabula Rasa (24 March 2013)

Marmalade he is stunning! 

Nice Camera too getting such a clear photo to show off his charm and eye popping good looks


----------



## marmalade76 (24 March 2013)

mandwhy said:



			Marmalade that horse looks way handsome in a drop!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers x


----------



## marmalade76 (24 March 2013)

Tabula Rasa said:



			Marmalade he is stunning! 

Nice Camera too getting such a clear photo to show off his charm and eye popping good looks 

Click to expand...

Cheers, my sis is responsible for that one, she's pretty good for a hobby tog.


----------



## marmalade76 (24 March 2013)

Enfys said:



			You can get 200 for $25 from the Smoke Shops on the Reservations (although God alone knows what goes into them)  

At current conversion rate that is 16.04 GBP
		
Click to expand...


----------



## tallyho! (24 March 2013)

moorhillhorses said:



			The don't rug thing annoys me. Nothing is made to stand the weather we have at the minute. A rug won't do it any harm this time if year. Bloody cows are shivering! Martingales on ponies who don't need them , I think ponies/ horses look bare without them! Barefoot/ shoeless is ok if u do no road work , ride on sand or in a field that's not hard but still think that horses that are being rode should wear shoes as I've still to see a horse going better without shoes than with shoes. Horses bodies aren't made to work on the ground we have made ..... Drop nose bands.... Ugh so ugly ! I'm sorry but god they are hideous. ! Makes any pretty horse look like a mule lol . Please don't hate me lol
		
Click to expand...

LMAO!

Think you need to read more natural history books on horses


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 March 2013)

Many people do rug foals including the race people. Also they be out for a bit but not full time til the weather improves. Foals do get very sick if left out in this kind of weather. The ones not being rugged go into a huge straw bed with heat lamp. 

Rug don't rug whatever. 

Terri


----------



## Fii (24 March 2013)

This is where i hold my hand up and say that my unclipped (unregistered  ) Nf mare is currently wearing a full neck rug!!


----------



## SWHITEeventing (28 March 2013)

When people wear wool half pads on top of numnahs just so the rim pokes out and looks fancy! I know it's a fashion thing on the eventing circuit atm but all the numnah companies say that the wool is to go next to the skin, so people say its to raise the saddle but get a riser pad! That's probably the only thing that annoys me..


----------



## 1stclassalan (28 March 2013)

SWHITEeventing said:



			When people wear wool half pads on top of numnahs just so the rim pokes out and looks fancy! I know it's a fashion thing on the eventing circuit atm but all the numnah companies say that the wool is to go next to the skin, so people say its to raise the saddle but get a riser pad! That's probably the only thing that annoys me..

Click to expand...

This is the only post I've read so far that's about something even remotely snobby - someone's lack of standards or doing something that annoys you - is not being snobby. Fluffing up your wool pad to make it look more fashionable or expensive - is borderline snobby! Well done.


----------



## metalmare (28 March 2013)

tallyho! said:



			LMAO!

Think you need to read more natural history books on horses 

Click to expand...

LOL, second that!


----------



## SWHITEeventing (28 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			This is the only post I've read so far that's about something even remotely snobby - someone's lack of standards or doing something that annoys you - is not being snobby. Fluffing up your wool pad to make it look more fashionable or expensive - is borderline snobby! Well done.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear someone agrees! thank you


----------



## indie999 (28 March 2013)

Absolutely not, go out of my way to look like Wurzel Gammage! Trousers could stand upright alone, everything is deliberately "non-proper". I cant stand any snobbery, height of bad manners. Do I smell?


----------



## Alyth (29 March 2013)

indie999 said:



			Absolutely not, go out of my way to look like Wurzel Gammage! Trousers could stand upright alone, everything is deliberately "non-proper". I cant stand any snobbery, height of bad manners. Do I smell?
		
Click to expand...

LOL  That makes 2 of us!!!  Hardly ever groom my horse - a quick wipe over with a glove is sufficient!!!  Mud on my gumboots - that I ride in!!!  No bit!!!  No shoes!!!!  Oh yes, and well over 10% of horsies weight!!!!


----------



## PolarSkye (29 March 2013)

moorhillhorses said:



			Barefoot/ shoeless is ok if u do no road work , ride on sand or in a field that's not hard but still think that horses that are being rode should wear shoes as I've still to see a horse going better without shoes than with shoes. Horses bodies aren't made to work on the ground we have made .....
		
Click to expand...

The GreyDonkey hasn't worn shoes behind for nearly two years now . . . he copes just fine and competes without ANY problems.  Went round Tweseldown at the HT two weeks ago in appalling going and was able to use his natural grip/not slip while a few others (shod and studded up) were skidding around like crazy.  

I would suggest you spend some time reading up about how horses' hooves actually work .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (29 March 2013)

I personally don't give a flying whotsit whether and how people rug up (or not) their horses . . . whether they choose to go matchy/matchy . . . whether their horses are shiny and sparkling or mud covered and hairy . . . 

. . . I do, though, have a slight personal aversion to 30-year-old women wearing jackets with their horse's name picked out in diamante sparkles in large script across the back.  You are not 10.  I suppose that's inverted snobbery.  

I also can't stand pushy RS/pony club parents . . . shut up and leave the teaching to the instructors and let your kid have FUN.  Little Tamsin has absolutely NO feel, NO natural balance and will NEVER make it to Hickstead so give it a rest and put a sock in it.  Driving her to and from the RS in a shiny Range Rover and decking her (and you) out from head to toe in Joules does NOT make you knowledgeable about horses.  

Sigh.

P


----------



## 1stclassalan (29 March 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			I personally don't give a flying whotsit whether and how people rug up (or not) their horses . . . whether they choose to go matchy/matchy . . . whether their horses are shiny and sparkling or mud covered and hairy . . .
		
Click to expand...

Yep - none of that is snobby.




			. . . I do, though, have a slight personal aversion to 30-year-old women wearing jackets with their horse's name picked out in diamante sparkles in large script across the back.  You are not 10.  I suppose that's inverted snobbery.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's not - it's not snobbery of any kind on your side. If the women you refer to still persist in dressing like that to shows in defiance of the code - then I grant you, that would be inverse snobbery.





			I also can't stand pushy RS/pony club parents . . . shut up and leave the teaching to the instructors and let your kid have FUN.  Little Tamsin has absolutely NO feel, NO natural balance and will NEVER make it to Hickstead so give it a rest and put a sock in it.  Driving her to and from the RS in a shiny Range Rover and decking her (and you) out from head to toe in Joules does NOT make you knowledgeable about horses.
		
Click to expand...

That is just another depiction of your correct standards - not snobbery.

I think a little history! In days of old, Clerks to the clergy had all the trappings of church power but none of the money - they often had to get by with hand-me downs and frugal lifestyles but during services had importance - the job attracted people who liked lording it over their peers - the peers returned jibes of being "nobby" through the association with nobles - (hobnobbing)- this is where the nickname "Nobby" comes from for anyone called Clark or Clarke - thus s'nobby is from the same root - meaning someone who acts defferentially towards authority but is otherwise a straw man.


----------



## mon (29 March 2013)

Old timers telling me I shouldn't clip horse then rug it, and should breed from my mares, my mares I will clip and rug them and no I won't breed from them although I would love an Amourous Avanti Archie foal I think when I need a horse have to talk nicely to Janet George!


----------



## PolarSkye (29 March 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			Yep - none of that is snobby.



No, it's not - it's not snobbery of any kind on your side. If the women you refer to still persist in dressing like that to shows in defiance of the code - then I grant you, that would be inverse snobbery.




That is just another depiction of your correct standards - not snobbery.

I think a little history! In days of old, Clerks to the clergy had all the trappings of church power but none of the money - they often had to get by with hand-me downs and frugal lifestyles but during services had importance - the job attracted people who liked lording it over their peers - the peers returned jibes of being "nobby" through the association with nobles - (hobnobbing)- this is where the nickname "Nobby" comes from for anyone called Clark or Clarke - thus s'nobby is from the same root - meaning someone who acts defferentially towards authority but is otherwise a straw man.
		
Click to expand...

So it's official . . . I'm an inverse s'nob .  Genuinely grateful for the history lesson . . . I often wonder where certain words/phrases originate.

P


----------



## Trakehner (29 March 2013)

I think I was exposed to way too many of the "Barn Dragons" when I was a child.  These old ladies ran the barn, knew God when he was a corporal, and you didn't want to make them unhappy.  Even two old cavalry colonels at my barn recommended, "don't cross the dragons!"  I think their style stuck.

I hate bling...any bling.  Rhinestones belong on hookers or western singers.  Any tack in KP titty-pink is wretched and tasteless.

Just because you have a peice of tack doesn't mean it has to be on your horse.  

Your horse probably doesn't need a flash noseband cutting into his poor muzzle.

Don't talk on the phone/text while you ride.  Multi-tasking isn't a good thing (and you're not good at it no matter how talented you think you are).

Smile! You're having fun or why are you riding?

Tack should be clean, numnahs should be spotless and soft.

Don't make comments about other riders, (e.g. expense of horse/tack/clothing....this is especially true of the little spoiled darlings mummy drops at the yard with noses in the air with that lovely condescending sneer parents install in such brats).


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (29 March 2013)

Haha PS, am having visions of this jacket now! So funny! 

Terri


----------



## LollyDolly (29 March 2013)

My unclipped native is stabled in a rug at night 

In my defence I did try to have him naked this winter, however because he is stabled (and also a mard sod!) he had no way of keeping himself warm really and just stood there shivering. 



PolarSkye said:



			. . . I do, though, have a slight personal aversion to 30-year-old women wearing jackets with their horse's name picked out in diamante sparkles in large script across the back.  You are not 10.  I suppose that's inverted snobbery.
		
Click to expand...

I have one of these, but there are no diamantes to be seen!! Also I'm 19, so can I get away with it?


----------



## hessy12 (29 March 2013)

Cortez said:



			Running martingales! Not one horse in 100 that wears one, needs one.
		
Click to expand...

My gelding does! It's prevented me getting a bloody nose many a time thank you!!


----------



## Pippity (29 March 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			. . . I do, though, have a slight personal aversion to 30-year-old women wearing jackets with their horse's name picked out in diamante sparkles in large script across the back.  You are not 10.  I suppose that's inverted snobbery.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, thank god I'm not alone. Especially when it has the 30-year-old woman's name, too.


----------



## Dukey (29 March 2013)

Cortez said:



			Running martingales! Not one horse in 100 that wears one, needs one.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to see you jump my boy without one and without getting a blooded nose because that wouldn't count! 

Mine is trotting horses through the middle of a busy yard to get attention and show of your stunning horse... he's just come out his stable ffs


----------



## Fii (29 March 2013)

I now want a diamanté festooned riding jacket, do i need to have diamanté on my pipe and wellies to match??


----------

